# Wie verabschiedet ihr euch aus eine 'schlechte' random Gruppe? ;)



## Behem (10. Dezember 2008)

Alos ich war heute mit einer random Gruppe in Ahn'Kahet hero und war der Einzige der sie kannte. Ich bat alle ins TS zu kommen damit ich ihnen besser alles erklaeren kann.

Wir starten also und kommen ohne Probleme zum ersten Boss den ich dann promt erklaerte, die Mitstreiter befolgten meine Anweisungen und niemand starb also war ich recht motiviert. Bis zum 2. Boss kamen wir auch relativ ohne Probleme hin ausser das wir bei einem missglücktem Pull gestorben sind, dies empfand ich aber als ok, kann ja mal passieren bei random Gruppen.

Der 2. Boss war schnell erklaert und wir begannen den Kampf, ich bin zwar gestorben weil sie, als Jedoga Vampirentzug machte, zu wenig Schaden fuhren. Schwamm drüber, Boss liegt.

Dann gings zum Pilzboss (Minamatar oder wie der heisst *g*) sind zuvor gestorben weil irgendjemand die Mobs von hinten gepullt hat, ich fragte wer aber niemand antwortete, naja was solls wir stehen ja vorm 3. Boss.

Anmerkung: Die Priesterin welche nur 'Hallo' am Anfang sagte ist immer liegen geblieben. Der Paladin (welcher aus Ihrer Gilde kam sagte mir: Sie verlaeuft sich immer.... ja gut dachte ich mir...faules Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

So, ich erklaerte ihnen von den gesunden Pilzen und von den giftigen Pilzen. Wenn der Boss Mini gecastet hat sollte jeder zusehen einen gesunden Pilz kaputt zu schlagen damit der Debuff verschwindet.

Wir starten, und nach ca. 10 Sekunden habe ich Aggro, sterbe und sehe zu wie die restlichen sterben.

Ich frage den Paladintank ob er denn auch den Debuff entfernt habe, er meinte ja, doch dadurch das er einen gesunden Pilz gesucht habe konnte er keine Aggro halten. Also ein weiterer Versuch.

Wir rennen wieder rein und diesmal hat der Tank 15 Sekunden Aggro, dann wieder ich und ich sterbe. Ich nutze die Zeit und sehe erst einmal das die Priesterin ihren Debuff permanent aufrecht haelt. Ich sage ihr sie solle auch einen gesunden Pilz 'essen', keine Antwort. Gruppe wipet und wir laufen wieder hin.

Also erklaere ich noch einmal wie es zu laufen hat, ich sage auch das JEDER einen gesunden Pilz essen sollte und der Tank bitte mehr Aggro aufbauen solle. Wieder rein, ich bekomme WIEDER aggro und habe diese für 10 Sekunden (Die Heilerin konnte mich hochheilen) ich sage in etwas hektischen Tone: Bitte Spotten *name*. Der Paladin antwortet: Ach ja, gute Idee. Ich denke mir was zur Hölle, wie kann man DAS vergessen? Wir sterben wieder und ich hatte ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr. (1en halb Stunden waren vergangen) Zudem ist einer 10 Minuten afk gegangen.

Ich sagte also das ich in 15 Minuten gehen muss weil ich schlafen 'muss'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daraufhin werd ich ziemlich böse angepfaumt und sage das wir es gerne noch einmal versuchen können, dies wollte aber niemand. Also sagte ich das ich Ersatz suchen werde in meiner Gilde (keiner hatte Lust). Ich sagte es ihnen und verabschiedete mich freundlich und höflich.

Jetzt frage ich euch, wie würdet ihr (im TS) sagen das ihr gehen wollt? Ich bin keiner der sagt: Ja ihr seid zu scheisse, sorry aber ich gehe. Lieber erfinde ich dann etwas. Es laeuft auf beides hinaus (leave) aber dennoch versuche ich höflich zu gehen werde aber, in diesem Falle, böse 'angemacht'. Ich meine man muss doch, an ihrer Stelle merken, das ich keine Lust mehr habe und es wenigstens vernünftig hinnehmen das sie noch nicht soweit sind für diese Instanz bzw. ihnen einige grundlegende Verstaendnisse fehlen.

Opinions? ^^


----------



## Drazmodaan (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich find dein Verhalten eig völlig in Ordnung, da kennt man anderes - von Leute die denken dass sie Ahnung HÄTTEN...
Allerdings finde ich auch dass man bei (soviel) Ignoranz auch ruhig sagen sollte was sache ist - in höflicher Art und weise versteht sich - aber ich denke dass wenn man nach widerholter Aufforderung/Ermahnung/Tipps zu keinem Ergebnnis kommt ist es irgendwann verscshwendete Zeit, klar wenn die Gruppe an sich lustig ist und das ganze Spass macht gerne, aber das ist leider nur selten der fall^^


----------



## Vainy (10. Dezember 2008)

ALT+F4


----------



## Machat (10. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich an deiner Stelle hätte nun nicht die Lust verloren da ich leider zu den (wenigen) geduldigen Spieler gehöre. Zumindest nicht an einem guten Tag. Im Rndgrp TS ist es mir noch nie passiert dass mir jemand unhöflich aufgefallen ist weswegen ich auch keinen Grund habe mich ausfallend zu verabschieden (Rndraid ist da eine gaaaaaaaaaaanz andere Geschichte^^). 

An ganz schlechten Tagen oder wenn ich wirklich hetzen muss verabschiede ich mich höflich, danke den Leuten im Vorfeld für ihr Verständnis (oder ihrer Geduld wenn wir viele Wipes hinter uns hatten), warte darauf dass 2 - 3 Leute mit "Bye, Cya, GLHF, Tschö" o. Ä. reagieren, porte mich nach Shatt... äh, ich meine Dalaran und logg aus =)


----------



## Behem (10. Dezember 2008)

Geduld ist auch einer meiner Staerken, doch ich sah keine Besserung, wir hatten den Boss nicht einmal unter 300k Life, wir überlebten immer nur 20 Sekunden dann starb ich, Heilerin, Pala, usw. Ich glaube das es vor Allem an dem Pala lag da er total überfordert war mit den Pilzen. (Stichwort: Multitasking) Bei den vorherigen Bossen hatten wir absolut keine Aggroprobleme. Ich hab ihm ja sogar gesagt mehr Aggro machen, aber es half nichts dieser Boss ist zu viel für ihn, hatte es den Anschein. Mehr als, mehr Bedrohung aufbauen kann ich ja nicht sagen. Die Steigerung waere: Jetzt bau doch verdammt nochmal mehr Aggro auf oder überfordert dich der Boss und die Taktik? Das find ich zu fies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frazer80 (10. Dezember 2008)

Vainy schrieb:


> ALT+F4



xD volkskrankheit "der is seit 10 min offline der kommt net wieder"


----------



## Fumacilla (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich dage immer freundlich aber gerade raus was ich denke... in diesem fall hätte es wohl so geklungen:

"Leute tut mir leid, aber ihr werdet selbst einsehen dass, das recht wenig Zweck hat. Wir überziehen jetzt schon ne gute Stunde und ich hab keine Lust mehr. Ich denke ihr versteht das. Also machts gut.

blabla....

Im gegenzug bedanke ich mich aber auch immer für nen angenehmen Run mit nettem Klima... hatte gerade gestern sogar nen Tank der sich darufhin bei mir bedankte mitgekommen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du in einer Gruppe bist die versagt,bist Du auch ein Teils des schlechten spielens



> ALT+F4



kannst Du machen...aber wundere dich nicht,wenn du auf dem Server bei allen untendurch bist


----------



## Bellthane (10. Dezember 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wenn Du in einer Gruppe bist die versagt,bist Du auch ein Teils des schlechten spielens



Also der Spruch ist ja wirklich mal voll scheisse. Nehmen wir zb mal einen schlechten Heiler. Was kann ein DD dafür wenn der Tank dauernd abkratzt, weil der Heiler mal wieder afk ist, das Heilen einfach verpennt hat oder einfach zu wenig Heilungsboni hat.

Oder was kann ein Heiler dafür wenn ein DD ständig meint, overnuken zu müssen?

Diese Liste könnte man ewig weiterführen. Die Instanzen in Wow sind so aufgebaut, dass die Gruppe als ganzes gut spielen muss, um es zu schaffen. Wenn ein Mitglied davon schlecht ist, kann ja der Rest der Gruppe nichts dafür.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Jop wenn die Gruppe scheiße ist dann sag das auch so das Problem ist das manche Leute Belehrungsresistent sind und es nich anders verstehn als gerade aus. Ehrlich sein ist keine Schande.


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich merke das das zu nichts bringt dann sage ich das Offen aber Höflich zu den anderen(sowie
etwa: "Du Sorry, aber an deiner Technik solltest du lieber noch etwas feilen und dir überlegen
ob das der richtige weg ist den du mit deiner skillung einschlägst." Und dann werden die gekickt. Denn lieber ehrlich 
als Horende Rep. Kosten.


----------



## mgh (10. Dezember 2008)

/p  sorry aber das bringt so nix .... Wenn die grp nett ist
/p der wille wär da aber der skill fehlt.... Wenn sich keiner was sagen lässt und alle machen was sie wollen ;D

mfg
MGH


----------



## uttinger6048 (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiel liebend gern meinen Priester (fühl mich zum heilen geboren^^) und hatte auch schon des öfteren Probleme meine Mitspieler am Leben zu halten, was aber jetzt nicht an meinem Equip liegt sondern des öfteren z. Bsp. am Tank. Da die meisten einfach nur denken ahhh Lvl 80 und ab gehts in Heroinstanzen. Wenn ich noch daran denke wie ich Nexxus fast zwei Std verbracht habe mit einer kompletten Reperatur zwischendurch (und wir standen nicht mal vorm Endboss) war ich schon am verzweifeln. Alle hackten auf mir rum ob ich zu unfähig sei den Tank hochzuheilen und ich selbst auch schon an mir zweifelte aber da ich Nexxus schon in und auswendig kannte konte es net an mir liegen, naja und asl ich dann doch mal nen Einwurf machte und sagte das der Tank zuviel Schaden einsteckte, manchmal nen Schaden von so 10-13k wurden die anderen auch stutzig und da kam raus das der Tank nicht kritimmun war.

Klar ist man am verzweifeln bei einer schechten Grp die denkt man könnte jede Hero mal so nebenbei machen, aber ich bleib meistens standhaft und bleibe meiner Grp treu, meistens verabschieden sich dann andere Leute. Und wenn man eine Grp hatte wo Nexxus oder BU mal schnell in ner halben Stunde erledigt ist, ärgert man sich zwar aber bin jetzt zumindest immer am fragen ob der Tank wenigstens kritimmun ist.

( nicht aufgeben, auch wenn einer ne Rdm Grp für Naxx aufmacht und als Raidleiter die Erklärung im Chat abgeben möchte, weil er kein TS hat^^, gibt betsimmt schlimmeres, hehe)


----------



## delyus (10. Dezember 2008)

Mh...
eine schlechte Randomgruppe ist bei euch an der Tagesordnung, also gehe ich nur in eine Randomgruppe, wenn mein Ruhestein CD frei ist - somit wäre auch die Frage geklärt, wie ich mich verabschiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich erinnner mich, vor ca 3 Tagen war ich Daily Hero machen (war Gun'Drak)
Ich wurde in die Grp eingeladen und fragte wer denn Tank wäre. Schami antwortete prompt er wäre es.
Ich nur Oo

Naja war dann doch der DK. Hab mir den angeschaut und sah das er ausschliesslich grün trug und nur 20k life hatte. als Tank nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.und nicht wirklich in ner Hero ini.
Dachte ich mir nur "das kann nichts werden", wollte mich aber dennoch versuchen lassen zu überzeugen, das es klappen könnte.

Naja wir chargen los. Die Trashgrp grade so gepackt, stehn dann nun beim ersten Boss!(der doofe mit den vielen Schlangen)

Tank so "Alle rdy?" ich gugg auf mein Manabalken und sehe 30% voll. Schreib so " Nein erst Reggen", und ER chargt los!!! Das war ja schonmal doof
Vorher hab ich noch erklärt das , wenn die Adds kommen viel AoE gestartet werden soll (hatten Hunter und Hexer dabei) also sollte es keine Probleme mit den Adds  geben.
Aber da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.Keiner kümmerte sich um adds. Gut ich bin Lasereule kann aber mit Hurrican nicht weit kommen wegen Aggro! Sternregen hat leider 3 min CD. Naja ende vom ersten Bosspull: Wipe!!
Na gut dachte ich mir, versuchen wir es nochmal. Das gleiche nochmal erklärt und den Tank drauf hingewiesen bitte Reggen zu lassen. Oh ein WUnder, er hatte diesmal geduld!

Er dann gefragt ob dann nun alle rdy sind , wo dann von allen ein + kam. er dann wieder losgechargt. Der Anfang sah diesmal ziemlich gut aus. Freute mich schon das alles gut ging. Naja aber zu früh gefreut! KEINER (ausser die poppliche Eule me, mit dem einzigsten Spell für Flächendmg, kümmerte dich um die Adds! Tank versuchte noch sich auch darum zu kümmern, was aber aus 2 Gründen nicht zu schaffen war. Zuviele Adds für seine 20k life und Aggro verloren vom Boss. Der ging dann zum Heiler. Also wieder ein Wipe. 
Ich sah also das es nichts wird, und ich mir gedacht "versau mir nicht die ID und leav die Grp "
vorher die höflich Erlärung, das ich da keinen Erfolg sehe, es dennnoch versuchen wollte. Naja die pampten mich nur an aber da sah ich drüber hinweg und ging dann aus Grp.

Mir dann die nächste grp gesucht, auch direkt eine gefunden. nur noch 2 dd´s wurden gesucht. Ich wurde eingeladen und noch ein Hunter. Und was sah ich da, der Hunter in meiner vorherigen Grp der mich am lautesten als Nap bla bla blubb beschimpt hat, hatte selbst die Grp geleavt und ist auch in eine andere. Unglücklicherweise in meine xD
Er sah mich und hatte bestimm solche Augen Oo
Er mich dann versucht in der neuen Grp schlecht zu machen. Was ihm aber leider nicht geglückt ist, weil ich erklärt hab wieso ich geleavt bin und alle mich verstanden haben xD

Ende vom Lied: mit der 2ten Grp ging alles ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Taksoa


----------



## Bliba (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube ich bin dann eher ein Arsch ich schaue es mir an.Spätestens ab dem 3 Wipe wo mir der heiler noch fröhlich im Grp Chat erzählt, dass er nebenbei Alf schaut da er alle Stafeln runtergeladen hat, der Schurke mir Erzählt, dass er echt gutes Zeug hat, dass man echt verdammt gut Kneten kann er so breit ist (aber mitdenkt da er im Nüchternen zustand seine ganzen Dübel schon gerollt hat)und der Warri alleine schon durch den Namen Allikiller ins Auge fällt fange ich an zu drängen das sie sich doch ein wenig anstrengen sollten.

2 Wipes später schreibe ich dann Sry das hat keinen Sinn viel Glück noch baba


----------



## Taksoa (10. Dezember 2008)

Im normalfall gehich auch nicht beim 2ten wipe. aber wenn ich von vornerein schon sehe, das wird nichts, dann schau ich es mir das 2 mal an und geh dann. Reppkosten hat man immer, egal ob bei inis oder q , aber auf UNNÖTIGE reppkostfarmerei, leg ich dann auch kein wert xD


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Dezember 2008)

> Wie verabschiedet ihr euch aus eine 'schlechte' random Gruppe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gar nicht, ich gehe nicht mit Randoms


----------



## Lurka (10. Dezember 2008)

Behem schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich euch, wie würdet ihr (im TS) sagen das ihr gehen wollt? Ich bin keiner der sagt: Ja ihr seid zu scheisse, sorry aber ich gehe. Lieber erfinde ich dann etwas. Es laeuft auf beides hinaus (leave) aber dennoch versuche ich höflich zu gehen werde aber, in diesem Falle, böse 'angemacht'. Ich meine man muss doch, an ihrer Stelle merken, das ich keine Lust mehr habe und es wenigstens vernünftig hinnehmen das sie noch nicht soweit sind für diese Instanz bzw. ihnen einige grundlegende Verstaendnisse fehlen.
> 
> Opinions? ^^



Kommt auf die Leute an. Sind es nette Leute lass ich mir was einfallen, sind es wieder irgendwelche unhöflichen/Arroganten/Egotypen/Sonstwas sag ich denen auch ganz ehrlich was Sache ist und was ich von ihnen halte. Wenn man es verpeilt ist eine Sache, wenn man batzig wird ´ne andere.
Kommt halt immer auf die Situation an.


----------



## HarryAlbrecht77 (10. Dezember 2008)

Durch die nette Erweiterung, sehe ich die Kurve der Entgeisterten. überdrehten, besoffenen und etwas asozialen Spieler wieder mal stetig ansteigen, eigentlich genauso wie bei BC!

Man darf sich echt nimmer ärgern, über Leute die in Grp kommen, den großen Macker spielen, weil sie angeblich Hogger schon im 40er Raid auf Hero gelegt haben, dann die gesamte Grp, durch einen sogenannten "... och Mensch passt doch auf und schubst mich doch ned in die Mob-Gruppe rein" bei Laune halten und dann beim Endboss auf irgendein Item Need machen, das sie nie im Leben benötigen, aber aus Frust weil Ihr Weihnachts-Item (Wunsch-Item) ned gedropt ist, einfach der Überzeugung sind, das das so sein muss!

Andererseits muss ich auch gestehen, das es immer noch so sehr nette, überzeugte und echt super lustige Leute gibt, die man rein zufällig trifft, 1 Hero-Inze macht, feststellt das man selber noch garned so gut ausgerüstet ist, aber eben diese Leute meinen, das man da was ändern muss und aus dieser 1 Hero-Inze werden 5 am Stk durchgelaufene, ohne Probs bewältigte "Zug-Inis" mit richtig viel Fun und ohne nachfolgende Rechnung (was  ja auch leider des öfteren passiert "Für 50 G darsft mit den ich hab ja auch Repkosten") !

Bei Noob-Grps sag ich inzwischen nur noch:

" RESPEKT ich hätte es mich ned getraut!!!"

Und bei richtig lustigen Grp´s:

" Es hat echt mal wieder richtig Spaß so lustige undn nette Leute zu treffen, ich setz euch alle auf FL"


Ihr dürft selber raten wie groß meine Igno und wie groß meine FL-Liste ist!


----------



## Lurka (10. Dezember 2008)

HarryAlbrecht77 schrieb:


> Man darf sich echt nimmer ärgern, über Leute die in Grp kommen, den großen Macker spielen, weil sie angeblich Hogger schon im 40er Raid auf Hero gelegt haben, dann die gesamte Grp, durch einen sogenannten "... och Mensch passt doch auf und schubst mich doch ned in die Mob-Gruppe rein" bei Laune halten und dann beim Endboss auf irgendein Item Need machen, das sie nie im Leben benötigen, aber aus Frust weil Ihr Weihnachts-Item (Wunsch-Item) ned gedropt ist, einfach der Überzeugung sind, das das so sein muss!



Oh so einen hatte ich auch vorgestern. Verpeilts bei Anub´arak mit in den Ring zu latschen, steht draussen während dem Kampf, wir legen ihn zu viert, kommt rein und sieht es droppt nen Stoffgürtel rollt need und entzaubert. Das war schon der zweite run, beim ersten hat er das mit Armschienen gemacht.
DAS war der Moment wo ich dann auch "etwas" ungehalten wurde, und mein Frauchen alias Heiler eingepackt habe, und dem Hexer ein "leck mich doch am Arsch du Idiot" an den Kopf geschmissen hab. Hört man zwar in WoW recht oft, aber es gibt noch Leute die meinen es auch so. Was er gestern merken musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lecation (10. Dezember 2008)

Vorgestern Leute für Ocu hero daily zusammen gesucht.
Ein ganz großer Pala fragte dann "So wo ist den Ocu".
Danach hab ich ihn gekickt weil ich kb auf Ocunaps hatte. Ca eine Stunde lang flames aller "Boar du alter hurensohn hat dich dein vater zu oft durchgebumst"
Gms machen indemfall nebenbei erwähnt nichts, zumindest gingen die flames weiter auch nachdem mich ein GM kontaktierte. Naja was solls.

Unmut und Frust sind 2 ganz normale Dinge ich hätte im ts irgendwann gesagt "2 Versuche noch dann habe ich keine Lust mehr"
Alles andere geht deine Mitspieler nach so einem langen gewipe nichts an.

Wobei ich eh sagen selbst wenn man mini ist verreckt man ned sofort dran beim 3ten Boss...
Hab den ewig im Miniformat weitergetankt weil ich ned wusste wie der geht (wie auch der rest der Gruppe xD)
Wie n Palatank die agtgroverlieren kann gegen ein Single target ka.


----------



## Anduriel_Shattrath (10. Dezember 2008)

HarryAlbrecht77 schrieb:


> " Es hat echt mal wieder richtig Spaß so lustige undn nette Leute zu treffen, ich setz euch alle auf FL"
> 
> 
> Ihr dürft selber raten wie groß meine Igno und wie groß meine FL-Liste ist!


Als Heiler hab ich auch schon oft Tanks heilen müssen, die für Hero inis völlig unterequipped waren. Allerdings waren auch einige sehr gute dabei. Jetzt hab ich auf meiner FL einen Haufen Tanks, die ich bloß lieb fragen muß ob sie in ne Ini mit wollen und schon steht ne Gruppe - was bei dem chronischen Tankmangel manchmal recht schwierig ist, oder die schreiben mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat auch den Vorteil daß ich weiß wie man nen Heildruiden spielt und es seeehr selten Wipes gibt. Es gab aber auch schon Gruppen, wo ich mich entnervt verabschiedet habe, weil nach 5 Wipes der Boss immer noch nicht lag, trotz super Heilung von mir (z.B. der Voidwalker Boss in Violette Festung, wo die Adds weggemacht werden müssen). Sag dann meistens was nettes wie "Sorry aber das wird so nix." und verlasse die Gruppe. Meistens kündige ich das aber vorher an mit "Letzter Try" oder so.


----------



## Kobushi (10. Dezember 2008)

Hm... mal davon abgesehn, dass es dämlich ist den Pilzboss als 3. zu machen, da man durch die Daily als 3. den Endboss legen sollte. Eigentlich passt das mit der Zeit locker, aber einer Random-Gruppe trau ich alles zu und selbst intern macht man es sinnvollerweise so. Und der Prot-Pala hat einfach mit der Weihe 2 gesunde Pilze zerstört... ergo, null Aggro. Nun wenn der Pala das nicht hinbekommt könnte man als DD auch einfach einen zweiten Pilz zerstören? Wie dem auch sei...

Ich hab relativ viel Geduld und sag den Leute dann, was sie machen sollen. Das klappt meistens. Wenn nicht, gibt es meist andere die sagen, dass es keinen Sinn hat. Aber sag den Leuten dann auch einfach, was die nicht auf die Reihe kriegen. Und wenn man dann nicht mit halbwegs fähigen Spielern unterwegs ist, dann weiß ich jedenfalls, mit wem man in nächster Zeit nicht mehr in eine Instanz geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann haben die das vielleicht drauf...

Ansonsten hau ich aber auch harte Sprüche raus und mir ist egal, was andere denken. Denn es ist sicherlich keine Kunst einfache Schemata zu befolgen und ich wüsste nun keine Instanz, die schwer wäre. Etwas nicht zu wissen ist ok, aber das sollte man vorher sagen und hab kein Problem das einem zu erklären. Wers aber nich auf die Reihe bekommt, der kanns einfach nicht. Vor allem wer unter-equipt irgendwo in eine Instanz geht als Heiler oder Tank, der sollte sowieso getreten werden. Da man mit den Spielern ja sonst wenig am Hut hat, kann man denen auch sagen, dass die es einfach nich drauf haben.

Ich finde ja selbst wenn man einem Boss nicht kennt, kann man den mit ein bisschen Grips trotzdem ganz einfach legen. Ich mein, wie man Loken legt wird einem auch vor dem ersten Wipe klar. Ranged bekommen bösen Aura-Schaden und Tank nicht? Ergo, je mehr Range, desto mehr Schaden. WTF der macht 'ne Nova? Weglaufen... Da ist Fangen spielen fast schwerer.

Gibt noch genug andere Beispiele, aber "schwer" ist was anderes... ^^

Kommt halt immer drauf an, aber eigentlich sollte es nicht scheitern. Wenns am EQ scheitert, dann sollte man halt einfach keine Heroes gehn... Wenns an der Praxis scheitert... vielleicht bisschen Fingerfertigkeit mit Tetris üben? Oder doch lieber mit Dr. Kawashima dein Hirn trainieren, dass du ja noch weißt und behälst, was wir dir schon drei mal gesagt haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der aktuelle Content ist jedenfalls für jeden auch nur halbwegs guten Spieler zugänglich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Dezember 2008)

> Ein ganz großer Pala fragte dann "So wo ist den Ocu".
> Danach hab ich ihn gekickt weil ich kb auf Ocunaps hatte.



Bis hier hätte ich noch gesagt:"Kann passieren, dass der nur schnell gelevelt hat und deswegen nicht weiss, wo Ocu ist..." aber das Beleidigen danach, naja....

...ist genau der Grund, warum ich nicht mit Randoms gehe.
Ich habe die Nase voll von Wannabe`s á la
Hey ich war da schonmal drin, ich kenne es

Randoms sterben in Ini`s und dann musste ich im TS immer singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend bliebe noch zu erwähnen, dass ich auf Aussagen der Randoms:"Ich KANN tanken,mir macht sterben nix aus und ich hab 1000 Spelldmg" mit folgendem Satz antwortete:

Unser Auslandskorrespondent Hung Nong bestätigte, dass heute ein Sack Reis (Basmati) in der Provinz Guangdong umgefallen ist. Menschen kamen dabei nicht zu Schaden, allerdings wurde eine trächtige eierlegende Wollmilchsau verletzt.

Die Börse reagierte prompt. So fällt der Preis von Basmati-Reis seitdem kontinuierlich. "Das Risiko weiterer Umfälle ist uns zu groß, da ziehen wir lieber den Schwanz ein und setzen auf Kartoffeln", beschreibt der Börsianer John McLoore das Vorgehen. Die Regierung ergriff bereits erste Präventivmaßnahmen und gab Sack-Airbags in Auftrag. Staatsoberhaupt Hu Jintao erklärte den Vorfall zur Chefsache.

Verschwörungstheoretiker vermuten die Illuminaten hinter dem Ereignis. Ihrer Ansicht nach würde ein Sack niemals von selbst umfallen, dies sei den Säcken und ihrer Statik inhärent. Es ginge um wirtschaftliche Interessen, und zwar darum die einstigen Kommunisten noch einmal ordentlich bluten zu lassen. Das Hauptquartier der Illuminaten in Washington stritt alle Vorwürfe ab und verwies auf das Pentagon, das auch zu keiner Auskunft bereit war.

Der umgefallene Sack enthielt 23 Kilo Basmati-Reis und sollte fünf Stunden nach seinem Umfall mit einem Schiff nach Europa transportiert werden. Die Polizei riegelte inzwischen die Umfallstelle ab, zahlreiche Wissenschaftler wurden einberufen. Experten gehen davon aus, dass es nicht zu diesem Zwischenfall gekommen wäre, hätte ein Unwetter die Ernte zerstört. Zuletzt fiel 1867 ein Sack Reis in China um, als ein kleiner Junge über ihn stolperte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich meist mit dem text "sorry aber ich muss gleich gaaaaanz lange afk und dan paar leuten aus der gilde hlfen, war trozdem nett mit euch. sorry das des so plötzlich kommt >.< biba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 
meist sind die leute nicht sauer, ich werd nicht angepflaumt ect.


----------



## Tramadol (10. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich bin meistens recht geduldig daher leaven meistens zuvor schon andre ... auch ein sehr häufiges phänomen:
 Der Pala is off, mein gefühl sagt mir der kommt nicht wieder -.-

Ansonsten je nach situation, nach meheren Bosswipes nacheinander:
 Sorry, aber so hats keinene Sinn anstatt hier rumzuwipen lassen wirs doch lieber.
Bei Anhaltendem gewipe durch die Instanz (dauert nun schon fast doppelt so lang):
 Sorry, muss um XX uhr off, normalerweise is man hier spätestens in 45 minuten durch daher dachte ich das es kein problem wird. Cu gl& hf noch
/leave
Bei XX einfach ne sinnvolle Zeit einsetzen^^


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Dezember 2008)

Ansonsten gilt:



> Populanten von Domizilen mit transparent fragiler Außenstruktur sollten sich von der Umfunktionierung diverser gegen Verformung resistenter Gegenstände in Wurfprojektile distanzieren.


----------



## djflow20 (10. Dezember 2008)

Man kann sich immer nett verabschieden auch wenns nicht so gelaufen ist in ini wie gedacht. Wo man aber echt ausrasten kann ist wenn nach dem 3ten Wipe bei einem Boss der Spieler ausm TS raus ist und Offline. Gut denkst du dir. Disc. Neustart PC. Nach 10 Minuten nicht wieder zurück suchste halt nen neuen Heiler. Schwere Aufgabe um 2 Uhr früh. Am nächsten Tag ist der Heal wieder online. Du sprichst ihm darauf an was los war am vortag. Antwort: "Achja Mann mir ist mein Rechner abgeraucht".
Was für ein ZUFALL. Genau nach dem 3ten Wipe raucht der PC ab. Nicht während dem Kampf oder während Rezz und reggen. NEIN genau 1 sek nach dem Wipe.
Zufall ist auch das das sehr oft passiert das Spieler GENAU nach dem WIPE OFFLINE sind. Und immer ist der Rechner abgeraucht.

Lg


----------



## Drymon (10. Dezember 2008)

Meinereiner ist ansich sehr geduldig, aber nach dem zehnundzwanzigsten Wipe kommt ein höfliches:
"Macht wirklich keinen Sinn weiter Rüssikosten zu farmen!", Thank U & good bye.
Aus die Maus


idS....cheers


----------



## Bloodpak (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Also ich sage den Leuten schon, wenn es nicht mehr geht oder einer sich nicht anpasst.
Ich sage dann auch, dass ich noch einmal mitkomme und wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann gehe ich.

Kurze Ansage, sich freundlich verabschieden und ab zum reparieren g*

Gruß Blood  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

Rechtsklick auf mein Unitframe und Gruppe verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (10. Dezember 2008)

hmm also wenns bei der gruppe unvermögen ist dann bleib ich höflich. ist es arroganz und ignoranz bin ich einfach weg, sollen die doch sehen wer die mobs tankt.

was dein tankproblem betrifft: bleib einfach unter 50% bedrohung, dann bist du auf der sicheren seite. du weißt ja crit happens. guuuuut dann ist der kampf warscheinlich vorbei bis du schaden machen darfst, aber was soll man tun, sicher biste dann auf jedenfall. der tank war mit sicherheit nicht der bringer, aber zum aggroziehen gehören immer 2.


----------



## Drun (10. Dezember 2008)

alternativ könnte man als dd ja auch mal AUFHÖREN weiter damage auf den boss zu geben, wenn man merkt das man kurz vor agro bekommen steht oder bereits agro hat...

aber nein: die meisten deppen hauen munter weiter drauf und noch ein crit und noch ein crit - tot. und anschliessend geht das meckern los: du kannst nicht tanken, du kannst nicht heilen usw.

alles schon erlebt, daher: keine random groups und max 1 fremder in der gruppe! ok, alle paar wochen erlebe ich es dann doch wieder besseren wissens (weil ich mich einer random gruppe anschieße) aber: random gruppen machen einfach keinen sinn! gaaanz selten gibts mal ne ausnahme, aber dann sieht man meist an den gildennamen auch schon ob sie es drauf haben.

es ist für viele randoms hart, gerade wenn sie in kleinen gilden sind und oft sind da ja auch echt nette leute drunter man will ja auch nicht immer leute vor den kopf stossen (auch wenn das den meisten ingame scheiss egal ist)

man sollte halt nie vergessen, das hinter dem char auch noch ein mensch sitz und das leben nicht nur aus pixeln besteht.


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2008)

Einmal bisher hab ich eine Gruppe geleaved, und zwar in den BRD.
Zwei Mobgruppen, zwei Wipes, weil der Tank AE Schaden ansagte, aber selbst die Aggro nicht halten konnte.
Und meine Aussage bezüglich des Leaves? Ehrlich. Gruppe zu schlecht, Tank kann nicht tanken, ich such eine andere Gruppe.
Joa, er flamed rum, diskutiert später vor der Instanz noch mit uns, aber da kann man ja auf Durchzug schalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ich hier die Einstellung gegenüber Randoms lese... oweh :-/ Zum Glück bin ich Heiler und werd in den High LEvels immer irgendwo gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dUneking (10. Dezember 2008)

gestern sartharion bzw 1. trash-boss^^...3 heiler, ich bin einer davon (leider auch der einzige der den boss schon im 10/25er down hatte vorher), also sag ich die übelst komplizierte, super schwer zu verstehende taktik an.
"ich bleibe oben mit dem tank, der restliche raid geht durchs portals"
Pull->Portal->DDs und Offtank gehen durchs portal
1. dd tot, 2. dd tot...ich schau mich um, alle heiler noch auf meiner ebene am rumstehen^^ nichtmal tank heilen

mein kommentar; "Sorry ich gehe, ihr seid einfach zu blöd zum raiden"


----------



## Flaviia (10. Dezember 2008)

Situation: Gruppe für Ini wird gesucht, esfehlt nur noch ein dd...da keiner die Ini "richtig" kannte wollten wir ins ts...der letzte dd der geladen wurd schrieb: "Ich kann nich ts ich skype nebenbei mit ner Freundin, aber ich war schon 2x in der Ini"...

Ich hab geschrieben, das ich dann die Gruppe verlasse.

Nun, ich wurd hinterher noch angeflüstert:" Ey das ist ein Spiel!" usw...Nun, das stimmt, aber entweder ich spiele oder ich skype^^ Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.

Zum Thema Randoms: ich bin lvl 80 Schurkin und auf Täuschung geskillt. (Mit Kampf dazu) Ist immer wieder ein geposte der dmg meter vom feinsten: ich weis, dass ich weniger Schaden mache, aber ich kann es anders wieder ausgleichen: unterbrechen, stunnen usw...Viele, die mit mir in Inis waren sind überzeugt inzwischen (zum Glück!), dass die Gruppe zählt und nicht der Einzelne. Und: einige Male waren die Gruppen schon froh einen Täuschungsschurken mit dabei zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ich verabschiede ich immer höflich, denn unhöfliches gibt es genug)


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (10. Dezember 2008)

einfach nur lol. du bist nicht in der lage auf aggro zu achten und beschwerst dich über deine random gruppe. und dann noch die typische gattung spieler, die nach dem 3ten versuch aufgibt. und genau solche random spieler hasse ich, die dann abhauen und einem die id versauen. is doch klar, dass die bosse neu sind und jeder (der eine schnell und der andere langsamer) die taktik erstmal raus haben muss. wir waren auch mit nem lvl 74 tank in hds und da sind die bosse 81 und haben uns dort durchgekämpft incl wipes, aber genau das hat spass gemacht.


----------



## Trinex (10. Dezember 2008)

hehe ich wusste es das gleich ein paar tanks kommen die sagen "aufhören schaden zu machen"

recht habt ihr, aber das ist sehr viel  von nem dd erwartet, er muss doch mitm kopf auf tastatur hauen

ne jetzt mal spass beiseite leute, das mit dem schadensstop kann man auch freundlicher rüberbringen ^^


----------



## chyroon (10. Dezember 2008)

dUneking schrieb:


> mein kommentar; "Sorry ich gehe, ihr seid einfach zu blöd zum raiden"



las mich raten, du bist bestimmt der beliebteste auf deinem Server  -.-


----------



## Knochenkotzer (10. Dezember 2008)

Mit Ehrlichkeit. 

Oft ist es Unwissenheit bei den Spielern. Ein paar kleine Tipps und es funktioniert meistens. Wenn es überhaupt nicht funktioniert sage ich offen meine Meinung. Falls jemand ein Problem damit hat kann er es mich gerne Wissen lassen. Auf meiner Ignore Liste stehen sage und schreibe 0 Spieler. Meist kann man das Problem anders lösen. Beleidigt wurde ich zum Glück noch nie. 

Das Kreativste/Lustigste das ich je gehört habe war...

- Meine Katze ist gerade vor meinem Fenster vorbei geflogen. Ich sitzt im 2. Stock und schau lieber mal nach was los ist.
- Man hört nur ein *Rampotzel* *Dong* *Krach*. Kurze Zeit später im TS! Mir ist mein Bücherregal auf den Tisch gekracht. Ich werde wohl Off gehen und schauen das ich das repariert bekomme.

mfg Knochi


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab so nen sturkopf und ne eselsgeduld das ich wenn ich eine Instanz betrete se normal auch erst wieder verlasse wenn ich A. kein Gold mehr zum reppen hab oder B. schon seit 2 stunden im bett sein müßte weil in 4 stunden der wecker läutet.

Außer man treibt mich durch Lernresistenz, Brain-Afk und den obligaten Roxxor-Sprüchen in Combination mit Need-Ansprüchen bevor noch der erste Mob getötet wurde (also schon irgend eine art von "arbeit" oder "leistung" für die Gruppe "erbracht" wurde)

Manchmal würd ich echt liebend gern manche Items um die sich zwei "streiten" (würfeln) demjenigen mit mehr Play-Skill geben .... weil der würd das Item A. gebrauchen können und B. es auch "nutzen" :-)

Im Normalfall wenn ich sehe das die Gruppe sich bemüht bleib ich bis zum bitteren Ende oder siehe ersten Absatz
Wenn ich Enrage gehe .... man beachte Absatz Eins (Sturkopf mit Eselsgeduld) das kann mehrere Wipe-Stunden bedeuten - also wenn der Letzte Tropfen das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat und ich mir 100 % sicher bin das ich nicht zum Falsch-Spiel der anderen beigetragen habe sondern nur vorbildlich wohlgemeinte zuvorkommende Ratschläge erteilt habe von dennen ich weiss das der jeweilige andere das auf grund seiner Klasse und seiner Skillung auch machen kann DANN werd ich zur Furie was mitunter beleidigend und unter die gürtel linie gehen kann. das mach ich so lange bis ich entweder alles gesagt habe oder ich aus der Gruppe verlassen wurde :-/ Wobei ich mich zumeist vorher schon per /w mit anderen Gruppenmitgliedern unterhalte und nachfrage ob ich grad verpeilt bin oder der vermeintliche "Falsch-Spieler". Irgend einen gleichgesinnten hat man meistens in der Gruppe.

also erstens ... wenn ich sehe das wer was falsch macht ... höflich darauf hinweisen
zweitens ..... siehe erstens .... usw. 
nach 1-2 stunden platzt mir im regelfall der kragen wenn es sich um lernresistente handelt 

Wenn sich die Gruppe auflöst weil der jeweilige immer noch nicht einsehen möchte das er / oder sie etwas falsch macht dann führe ich gerne auch das eine oder andere mal die diskussion im Allgemeinen Channel der jeweiligen Stadt in der ich meinen Ruhestein habe weiter.
beginnend mit /1 ich hätte mal ein bis zwei Fragen zu Klasse XY
meistens melden sich dann ein paar
dann /1 nun ja es hat sich zugetragen das ich einen mir zuvor unbekannten Streiter der Klasse XY kennen lernen durfte der die ganze zeit [was auch immer für ein Verhalten] an den Tage gelegt hat (falsche skills benutzt, mit dem rücken zum mob getankt usw.... alles schon gesehen).....
dann /1 nachdem ich ja eine andere Klasse repräsentiere mutmaße ich mir nicht an es besser zu wissen aber merkwürdig kam mir das schon vor .... liege ich damit richtig das diese Art zu Kämpfen etwas von der breiten Masse abweicht?

usw. 

am tollsten ist es dann wenn der/die betreffende mit in das Gespräch einsteigt 

Weil ab dem Zeitpunkt wo er oder sie mitspricht kann ich ihn/sie direkt darauf ansprechen was nicht unter Namecalling fällt und ich ihn oder sie somit nicht vor anderen Anprangere wodurch er oder sie bei nem GM nicht bewirken wird

So ... das ist meine Art wie ich mit Randoms verfahre sofern ich das pech habe in einer zu landen ... UND .... die dann noch schlecht ist :-)

lg Sily

P.S. ich schwöre ... irgendwann lerne ich mich kurz zu fassen


----------



## -Spellmâster- (10. Dezember 2008)

vor 4 tagen wurde ich mal für burg utgarde hero inv (bin retri pala) die gruppe bestand aus 1mage, 3retri palas und einem schami.Nach einer minute fragte der mage wirklich wer tanken & heilen möchte (werte aller palas waren auf ca 15k hp und 6k mana...ich mein mit 6k mana kann man nicht heilen und als retri sowieso nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), die grp ist nach 5 mins auseinandergefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (10. Dezember 2008)

-Spellmâster- schrieb:


> vor 4 tagen wurde ich mal für burg utgarde hero inv (bin retri pala) die gruppe bestand aus 1mage, 3retri palas und einem schami worauf der mage wirklich gefragt hatte wer tanken & heilen möchte (werte aller palas waren auf ca 16k hp und 6k mana...ich mein mit 6k mana kann man nicht heilen und als retri sowieso nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




manchmal fragt man sich echt wie manche spieler aufs cap gekommen sind ^^


----------



## Morcan (10. Dezember 2008)

Ist bei mir situationsbedingt...wenn die Gruppe an sich ganz nett ist versuche ich so freundlich wie möglich zu sagen, dass es nichtsmehr wird ansonsten *hust* sag ich noch kurz was optimistisches im TS wobei ich dann plötzlich von einem schlimmen Disco unterbrochen werde


----------



## brunza (10. Dezember 2008)

finde es zum kotzen dass es lichking es so extrem geworden ist, das die "pros" nach max dem 3 whip abhaun......

ich mein was soll das? wenn man sich ne random sucht dann sollte man wissen das es nicht so glatt läuft wie in ner eingespielten imba truppe die überequipt sind!

ist echt extrem geworden und man muss immer bangen das man halbwegs gute spieler in der gruppe hat. das betrifft die spielerische sowie auch menschliche seite......

.....leider sind die menschlich guten spieler sehr rar geworden seit lichking.....

also liebe "pros" sucht euch doch einfach nur gilden gruppen oder was weiss ich, aber macht nicht den anderen randoms so einen druck und lasst sich nicht im stich wenns einmal nicht so optimal läuft, vor allem wenn es schlüsselklassen sind (healer/tank) wo du zu 99% keinen ersatz findest!

auf solche "pros" können ich und alle anderen gut und gerne verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahti (10. Dezember 2008)

Also..

Ich bin tank, und bei meiner ersten Hero hat mich ein guter Freund mitgenommen, der glücklicherwise auch Heiler is... also einer weniger der meckern konnte...
Ansonsten... So langsam kenn ich die leute auf dem Server, und dann weiss ich auch wen ich mitnehm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Letztes Mal in VF Hero hatten wir nen Mage dabei, der hatte eine DpS von 2200 ca.. Ich hab sie angewhispert und auf die /f getan ;-)

Seitdem kommt sie eigentlich gern mit wenn ich tanke :O
Mh... aber SO Random geh ich nie.. wenn ich gemerkt hab der heal war gut, tu ich ihn auf die /f und frag die Leute dann antrülich als erstes... 

Aber hey Andruide: Ich seh auf Shattrath irgendwie weniger Heiler als Tanks =/...
Also ich kündige auch an bevor ich gehe, aber wenn die Leutz sowieso kacke drauf sin un sich über irgendwas/Irgnedwen Lustig machen dann sag ich auch nur: Hf, und bye, ich hab keinen Bock mehr...

Mfg Redo


----------



## Morphes (10. Dezember 2008)

"Ich sagte es ihnen und verabschiedete mich freundlich und höflich"

Damit hast du dir doch deine Frage selbst beantwortet!
Verabschiede dich! Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend und eventuell viel Erfolg, für den Fall, dass die Gruppe es weiter versuchen sollte!


----------



## Crailiele (10. Dezember 2008)

niemand ist perfekt..

mir gestern passiert:

mit Kumpel (Tank( und 3 Randoms in die violette Festung.. mein erstes mal wohlbemerkt..
beim Leerwander Boss gewiped weil .A zu wenig Schaden und B der debuff wo man bekommt das Heilen schon schwer macht..
da war dann der Superman Schurke und fährt mich erst in der Gruppe dann per wisper an.. als ich ihm mitteilte nach diversen beleidigungen das er mal lernen sollte Mensch zu sein.. landete ich auf seiner Igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin da nicht böse drumm

danach neue Mitspieler gesucht und siehe da der Leerwandler lag.. und die Feste gesäubert ohne das jemand umfallte

also ich habe ja immer geduld und mich macht es nicht verückt wenn mal einer da ist der Müll baut aber wenigstens vernünftig zuhören und argumentieren kann, jeder hat auch mal einen schlechten Tag so das auch da wipes enstehen können.. was ich damit sagen möchte  ist..
mir sind vernünftige Spieler die halt mal schlechten Tag haben oder eben ihre Klasse nicht zu 100% spielen können 1000x lieber als solche Möchtegernmuffel die im RL nichts auf die Beine bekommen und meinen ingame die Sau raus lassen zu können und nur beleidigen als denn stichhaltige argumente liefern können


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Schmerzgrenze für Wipes liegt recht hoch (10 oder mehr, je nachdem ob ein Fortschritt erkennbar ist), daher leaven meist die anderen vorher. Habe da auch bis auf wirkliche Beleidigungen (mein Server schein eine Vergleichsweise nette und reife Community zu haben, wenn ich mir hier so machen Thread durchlese) schon fast alle Ausreden gehört.

Wenn es dann auch mir mal zu viel wird dann:



Anduriel_Shattrath schrieb:


> [...] Meistens kündige ich das aber vorher an mit "Letzter Try" oder so.



und verabschiede mich danach höflich. Die anderen haben dann meist ein Einsehen.

Was gar nicht geht ist:



Vainy schrieb:


> ALT+F4



Solche Leute könnte ich an die Wand klatschen! Gelegendlich kommt es ja vor das jemand wirklich einen Disco hat und dem will man ja nicht unrecht tun also wartet man... 5 Min.... 10 Min...15 Min... oh der kommt nicht wieder... *würg*

Vor allem sind das oft die Leute die nach dem ersten Wipe sofort weg sind, Ersatzmann gesucht und komischerweise klappts dann i.d.R. beim 2nd Try...

Und noch zum TE: Grundsätzlich halte ich (auch im TS) nichts von Lügen als Ausrede. Wenn man ehrlich und gesittet sagt das man keinen Sinn in weiteren Trys sieht haben die Meisten Verständniss und die die es nicht haben Pflaumen dich auch mit ner Ausrede an.

Besonders verarscht komme ich mir als angelogener vor wenn ich die Person die "so dringend ist Bett muss" oder "dessen Kinovorstellung in 10 Min anfängt" dann eine halbe Stunde nach Leave in Dalaran sehe.


----------



## Korstal (10. Dezember 2008)

ganz einfach wenn sie es nich schnallen wollen i-net stecker ziehen und auf twink loggen oder off bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine "Weisheit" gilt auch für diesen Thread:

*Konfuzius sagt: "Nix gehe Random, nul Älgel" * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber am besten wäre in diesem Fall wohl ein: "Sorry, aber es bringt nix. Keine Ahnung was nicht klappt aber ich bin für Aufhören"

Mindestens ein weiterer wird dir dankbar zustimmen.

Bei Hero muss man auch wirklich sagen: Die Gruppe muss passen und jeder sollte seinen Job kennen.


----------



## Flipste (10. Dezember 2008)

brunza schrieb:


> finde es zum kotzen dass es lichking es so extrem geworden ist, das die "pros" nach max dem 3 whip abhaun......



liegt einfach daran, dass die instanzen kack einfach geworden sind. uns die endbosse in manchen instanzen relativ schwer. 
wenn man in azjol heroic an den ersten mobs stirbt, dann hats wenig sinn weiterzumachen.
Is nunma so. hat au nix mit imba eq zu tun. komplett grüner healer und ich blau/grüner tank.
War trotzdem einfach.. und wenn nen dd es net hinebkommt auf meine marks zu gehn, dann tuts mir halt leid für den.


----------



## Toxpack (10. Dezember 2008)

Wieso hattest du denn die aggro? kein Aggromanagment?... insofern bist du nicht besser als die anderen die DIE INNI nicht kannten.


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Dezember 2008)

brunza schrieb:


> finde es zum kotzen dass es lichking es so extrem geworden ist, das die "pros" nach max dem 3 whip abhaun......
> 
> ich mein was soll das? wenn man sich ne random sucht dann sollte man wissen das es nicht so glatt läuft wie in ner eingespielten imba truppe die überequipt sind!
> 
> ...



sorry für den full-post aber ... alle "pros" die hier was geschrieben haben ... haben klar und deutlich gesagt das se nur gehen wenn es aussichtslos ist bzw. wenn die gruppe auf wohlgemeinte Ratschläge einfach nicht reagieren .... wenn sie so "pros" sind wie du se beschimpfst dann akzeptiere das se auch mehr ahnung oder einfach mehr spielerfahrung haben und hör auf das was se sagen angemerkt sei ... "pros" sind keine Schurken mit grünem Leder "des Wals" das sind Roxxors .... also eine eigene Gattung
Im gegenteil ... "Pros" die hier schreiben haben auch dazu gesagt das se sich dessen bewußt sind das se wen se mit random gruppen mitgehen von mehr rep-kosten ausgehen was se gerne in kauf nehmen.

*gnarf*


----------



## Destross (10. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir kommt es drauf an wie "dumm" sich die Grp anstellt..

Wen sie immer einen anderen die Schuld geben und nich einsehen wollen das es nicht funktioniert sag ich meistens:"Tut mir Leid Leute so wie sich manche anstellen hab ich keine Lust mehr."

Und wen sie ganz nett sind oder das es das erste mal in der Ini/Raid ist zieh ich es manchmal durch oder sag einfach:" Sorry mus off aber könnten es ja irgendwann mal wiederholen wen ich Zeit hab, hat aber fun gemacht und viel Spaß euch noch" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aproc (10. Dezember 2008)

Lecation schrieb:


> Ein ganz großer Pala fragte dann "So wo ist den Ocu".
> *Danach hab ich ihn gekickt weil ich kb auf Ocunaps hatte.
> *
> 
> *Hab den ewig im Miniformat weitergetankt weil ich ned wusste wie der geht (wie auch der rest der Gruppe xD)*



wiederspruch? Immer wieder toll wie sich manche selber in die kacke reiten...


----------



## Utgir (10. Dezember 2008)

Versuch doch mal nicht gleich Voll Dmg zu machen vielleicht hat der Tank dann ne chance den zu halten. Manchmal gehts halt ned so schnell wie irgendwelche pseudo imba DD´s immer meinen.

Ich sag nur Omen oder einfach das implementierte von Blizz benutzen bzw. dann auch drauf schauen.


Gruß


----------



## brunza (10. Dezember 2008)

was auch auffällt, achso "tolle" raider die den content durch haben, outen sich dann in 5 HC oftmals als durchschnitt, trotz imba equip.

find das dann witzig wenn diese leute (was meist der fall ist) sich dann "verabschieden weil die "anderen" zu schlecht sind....

finde manche 5 hc VIEL schwerer als die tollen raids. da kommst halt echt auf skill an und wenn da einer schwächelt ist es ein whip, bei 10/25 kann man gut und gerne schwache spieler kompensieren. aber das wollen sie ja nicht wahr haben das es an ihnen iegen könnte warums nicht klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich whip lieber in ner hc als, als schaum bei den raids oben mit zu schwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brunza (10. Dezember 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> sorry für den full-post aber ... alle "pros" die hier was geschrieben haben ... haben klar und deutlich gesagt das se nur gehen wenn es aussichtslos ist bzw. wenn die gruppe auf wohlgemeinte Ratschläge einfach nicht reagieren .... wenn sie so "pros" sind wie du se beschimpfst dann akzeptiere das se auch mehr ahnung oder einfach mehr spielerfahrung haben und hör auf das was se sagen angemerkt sei ... "pros" sind keine Schurken mit grünem Leder "des Wals" das sind Roxxors .... also eine eigene Gattung
> Im gegenteil ... "Pros" die hier schreiben haben auch dazu gesagt das se sich dessen bewußt sind das se wen se mit random gruppen mitgehen von mehr rep-kosten ausgehen was se gerne in kauf nehmen.
> 
> *gnarf*





hab uinten geschrieben was ich von raid "pros" halte..

zum thema repkosten..... das ist ja wohl der lächerlichste grund ever, wegen der paar gold zu leaven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich sag dir ja. meist sind das dann diese "pros" die meinen einer zu sein, die wegen den paar gold heulen und auch in wahrheit nur in den raids/gilden bestehen können, aber wenns auf einzel skill ankommt schwächen zeigen.

nichts für ungut, finde es echt assi den anderen gegenüber sie im stich zu lassen, selten sind leute dabei die wirklich unbelehrbar sind, aber eben erst erfahrungen sammeln müssen.

aber wie gesagt, hab ned wirklich das problem, ist halt das was mir auffällt seit lichking. 
muss halt jeder selber wissen wie er sich menschlich den anderen gegenüber gibt, und wenn es ihm so wichtig ist nicht mal 10 minuten länger für ne hc zu brauchen und dann nur noch 20 stunden am tag zeit hat für wichtige sachen in wow, oder mal 30g repkosten zu farmen, dann soll er leaven....


----------



## BimmBamm (10. Dezember 2008)

brunza schrieb:


> finde manche 5 hc VIEL schwerer als die tollen raids. da kommst halt echt auf skill an und wenn da einer schwächelt ist es ein whip, bei 10/25 kann man gut und gerne schwache spieler kompensieren. aber das wollen sie ja nicht wahr haben das es an ihnen iegen könnte warums nicht klappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du warst noch nicht in den LK-Heroics, nehme ich an? Den einzigen Skill, den z. B. ein Jäger da bei den Trashmobs braucht, ist den "Salve-Button" zu finden. Zwei halbwegs brauchbare DDs reichen; der dritte kann ruhig unter 900 dps bleiben, das fällt nicht mehr auf. Wichtig ist zur Zeit nur, daß Tank und Heiler was taugen; CC ist völlig unnötig.

Die LK-Heroics sind in der Regel selbst ohne eingespielte Truppe wipefrei und sehr schnell zu schaffen. Wenn man da eine Gruppe erwischt, mit der man ständig an kleinsten Mobgruppen wiped, hat man da nun mal sehr schnell keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Aproc (10. Dezember 2008)

brunza schrieb:


> was auch auffällt, achso "tolle" raider die den content durch haben, outen sich dann in 5 HC oftmals als durchschnitt, trotz imba equip.
> 
> find das dann witzig wenn diese leute (was meist der fall ist) sich dann "verabschieden weil die "anderen" zu schlecht sind....
> 
> ...



Die die wirklich Raiden gehen gehen bestimmt nicht mit randoms in ne hc...... soviel dazu und natürlich gehst du nun auch nicht aus einer Gruppe wenn du ne stunde an nem dummen hc boss whipest? Weil viell. der heiler müll ist oder der tank zu schwach? Erzähl mir mal nix..... ich nehme an du bist casual...


----------



## VK-Chilla (10. Dezember 2008)

Muss irgenwas helfen zuhause cu--> ausloggen^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Dezember 2008)

@te

die leute waren noch nie in der ini und hatten daher nicht die nötige erfahrung..... nach 3 wipes beim endoss (was random durchaus vorkommen kann) schon keinen bock mehr zu haben und nen vorwand zu suchen die grp zu leaven halte ich persönlich für etwas schwach.

wenn du keine ausdauer hast und "rushen" willst solltest du dich erst garnicht auf randoms einlassen sondern ausschließlich mit deiner gilde diese instanzen besuchen..... und diese besagten fehlpulls im laufe dieses runs können dir mit der gilde genauso passieren....sowas kommt vor, jeder ist mal unaufmerksam.

hättest du etwas geduld bewiesen und doch 1-2 wipes in kauf genommen wäre es bestimmt noch gut ausgegangen.... die gruppenmitglieder hätten den mob begriffen und beim nächsten mal ihre sache besser gemacht.

also wie du meinem text entnehmen kannst wäre ich in der gruppe geblieben bis ich den mob am boden liegen sehen hätte....


----------



## Wynd (10. Dezember 2008)

wenns schlecht läuft kann man das mMn auch ruhig sagen. mir kann keiner der vier mitspieler erzählen dass er/sie das nicht merkt nach 5 - 7 wipes. manchmal passt es einfach nicht. egal ob das aufgrund von skillmangel, schlechter klassenzusammenstellung oder sonstwas ist.

fakt ist: diese random-people sind nicht meine/deine freunde...und werden das wohl auch nie werden. einfach zwischendurch mal fragen "wollen wir aufhören" oder ggf. nett, aber bestimmt, ansage machen wie "tut mir leid, so wird das nix. ich düse ab. sorry." gerade als schlüsselklasse tank/heiler düfte das kein problem sein.
wenn die leute mich dann noch per whisper nerven: ab auf igno. man muss sich doch nicht unnötig zeit mit etwas verbringen dass nicht hinhaut, egal wie sehr man das möchte. am nächsten tag läufts dann halt wieder besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## quilosa (10. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> Die die wirklich Raiden gehen gehen bestimmt nicht mit randoms in ne hc...... soviel dazu und natürlich gehst du nun auch nicht aus einer Gruppe wenn du ne stunde an nem dummen hc boss whipest? Weil viell. der heiler müll ist oder der tank zu schwach? Erzähl mir mal nix..... ich nehme an du bist casual...



hat aber lange gedauert bis sich ein selbsternannter "pro" gefunden hat der die casual in ihre schranken weist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein gut equippter "roxxor-char" ist irgendwie das pendant zum spätpubertären autofahrer: der tiefergelegte 3er (gti, usw.) will auch mal ausgefahren werden, um "ohs und ahhhs" und neid zu erzeugen. genauso zeigt der ein oder andere magier/hexer einem frischen 80er-kumpel doch gerne wie er die ini quasi solot mit seinem dmg. das sind aber leider genau die, die dann heulen wenn der schlechter equippte tank die aggro nicht halten und der heiler den schaden auf nachthemd nicht mehr wegheilen kann. das sind gerne die leute, die gildenintern nicht unbedingt mit spektalurärem "skill" auffallen und bis jetzt nicht begriffen haben dass die gruppe/der raid die instanz gecleart hat und er selbst jederzeit ersetzbar ist ohne dass es grossartig auffallen würde.


@topic:  solange der fun-faktor erhalten bleibt habe ich viel geduld mit random-gruppen. andernfalls versuche ich mich mit vorwänden aus dem staub zu machen: gildie helfen, essen machen usw. oder schliesse mich an wenn ein anderer aus der gruppe keinen nerv mehr hat. 
richtig stören tut mich eh nur wenn sich nicht jeder an die angesagten taktiken hält oder eben rücksichtslos geholzt wird obwohl man ja ganz gut einschätzen kann wie tank und heiler equippted sind. 

lg
nemica


----------



## mumba (10. Dezember 2008)

Die Pilze da haben eine Funktion, gar net gewusst. Naja, so schlimm kann der DeBuff ja net sein, wenns mir nie aufgefalln ist...
Und zum Thema Gruppenverabschiedung, flame Sie sol hart, das Sie keinen Bock mehr auf WoW haben, 4 Gimps weniger die unterwegs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaseraphin (10. Dezember 2008)

hmm...also ich bin da auch ziemlich geduldig.
Zudem muss man sagen das wir 3 feste Leute in unserer kleinen Gilde Sind (Ich Heal Pala, nen super Tank und nen super DK) und wir gehen grundsätzlich mit Random DDs los.
Meine Igno Liste hat sich in den letzten 3 Tagen von 2 auf 6 erweitert-.- finde das schon schade, vllt ist das nicht viel=)
aber "Pro´s" sind wir nicht.
Wir haben alle Gedult...sehen über einiges hinweg...

Aber zb waren wir vorgestern das erste mal BU Hero...(Hatten davor erst Nexus Hero)
Nach dem 3ten mal dd auswechseln wegen sprüchen wie "Ey du scheiss heiler, beweg mal deinen Arsch du nap.GOGOGO" und dergleichen (entweder war ich am reggen oder am schwitzen weil der Retri Pala sich alle Gruppen zieht während der Tank markt) , ging es 1 A...kein Whipe, kein gemeckere.
Vorallem setzen wir uns vorm Invite auch hin und teilen mit das wir die ini noch net gespielt haben...Oder am Anfang, das unser equip noch net so gut ist.
Aber komischerweise, wenn man Leute trifft die auch am Anfang nett mit einem kommunizieren, klappt die Ini^^

Jeder fängt klein an, ich lasse mir auch gerne helfen, vorschläge zutragen und dergleichen. Ich spiele zwar schon lange nen Heiler. Aber es ist trotzdem was neues.
Jeder sollte da etwas mehr Gedult an den Tag legen...Randoms haben ja schliesslich auch den Vorteil die FL größer werden zu lassen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Aproc (10. Dezember 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> hat aber lange gedauert bis sich ein selbsternannter "pro" gefunden hat der die casual in ihre schranken weist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Raids clearen ist immer eine Gruppenleistung! Und wenn in ner Hc ein tank oder ein heiler nix taugt dann taugen die nix, kappierste nicht ne? Und dmg ist noch lang nicht alles da sieht man mal wieder welch Bild so manche von vielspielern und Pros haben..... aber wen wunderts...


----------



## mumba (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann Dir sagen, in einer 5 Mann Instanz kann 1 Spieler wohl den Unterschied machen und über Erfolg/Misserfolg entscheiden! Meißtens ist das der Tank...

Im 25er Raid kann man natürlich jeden ersetzen aber es gibt Spieler, da fällts auf wenn dieser nicht im 25er dabei und das ist so.


----------



## Kabak (10. Dezember 2008)

wenn die wenigesten nett sind reden wa drüber 
sonst grp auf /ig und link disengaged ^^


----------



## Aproc (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Also ich kann Dir sagen, in einer 5 Mann Instanz kann 1 Spieler wohl den Unterschied machen und über Erfolg/Misserfolg entscheiden! Meißtens ist das der Tank...
> 
> Im 25er Raid kann man natürlich jeden ersetzen aber es gibt Spieler, da fällts auf wenn dieser nicht im 25er dabei und das ist so.



das wollen manche ja nicht verstehen hier


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (10. Dezember 2008)

und was mir auch aufgefallen ist: vor dem nerf haben selbst randoms ansatzweise diszipliniert gespielt (hab 5er fast nur rnd gespielt), d.h. es wurden zeichen gesetzt, gesheept usw. nach dem nerf nur noch pullen+bomben, keine taktik. und genau so ging es dann in nordend weiter - in instanz rein, tank pullt+aoe. so lange der heiler auf zack ist werden fehler einfach weggeheilt. erst jetzt bei den heros kommen dann die großen fragezeichen aufn kopf, wenn z.b frischer 80er tank 4 mobs tankt und fast instant umfällt, wenn heiler wie besessen heilen aber es nicht reicht, weil der boss übelsten schaden macht oder sich keiner bewegt oder ausweicht. wie schlecht dds equipt sind interessiert keinen, dds sind ja immer imba und wenn der boss beim 2ten try nicht liegt dann sinds meistens die dps die dann off sind oder kein bock auf repkosten haben und suchen sich dann lieber ne gruppe, wo tank und heiler schon full epic haben - das is ja dann einfach und einfach is geil -.-


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2008)

Ganz normal kommt man auch aus so einer Gruppe. 

"Ich bin jetzt schon <insert number> mal gestorben, muss bald reppen und da das hier nichts zu werden scheint bin ich dafür das abzubrechen."

Je nach evtl. Bitten noch eine weitere Whipezahl vereinbaren und dann wars das wenn diese erreicht wird.


----------



## TanaTusBRB (10. Dezember 2008)

ich leave dann einfach die gruppe.... wenn se mich dann noch anflüstern.. JAAAA.. dann mach ich se blöd an^^


----------



## Rantja (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die Gruppe wegen allgemeiner Dämlichkeit whiped, sage/tippe ich kurz meine Meinung dazu und bin weg. 
So sind wir z.B. bei dieser dummen 5er Bossgruppe in TDM Hero ständig gewhiped, weil unser Hexer der Meinung war, daß die Priesterin nicht zuerst down muß (Begründung: Der Pala heilt ja auch, muß also auch weg) und sich auch nicht belehren lies... Nachdem dritten Whipe (ich bin bei dem Boss erst dazu gekommen, weil der erste Tank schon das Handtuch geworfen hatte) hatte der Hexer dann auch keinen Bock mehr und es kam ein neuer dd und siehe da: Die Priesterin fiel in nullkommagarnix und es lief wie am Schnürchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin wirklich geduldig, aber bei absoluter Beratungsresistenz hört es bei mir auch auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiralja (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich wurde vor 3 Tagen gefragt ob ich (mittlerweile wieder shadow, vorher lange Zeit als Holy geraidet) in Turm Utgarde hc heilen könnte. So nett wie ich bin, konnte ich meinem Kumpel den  Gefallen nicht abschlagen, bin also umskillen und los ging es. Der Tank aht massenhaft Schaden bekommen und ich suchte den Fehler bei mir, da mein EQ ja noch nicht unbedingt das Beste ist. Nunja, hab dann ab und an mal angemerkt, dass der DK Tank gerne Marks setzen könnte, da wir einen Frosch und 2 Eisfallen dabeihaben und CC mich entlasten würde, da er nciht gerade einfach zu heilen sei und mein EQ noch net so gut ist. 

Irgendwann 1. Boss down, ich nahe dem Nervenzusammenbruch, da 2 DD verreckt sind (kommt davon wenn man die Adds net  down macht sondern full DPS auf Boss fährt). Wir stehen da also locker flockig rum und aufeinmal blinkt über mir Aggro auf..... Da hat der eine Jäger doch Irreführung auf mich gecastet und gepullt. Der Ret der Gruppe stand weiter entfernt. Nun ja, die 4 sind in einer Gilde, sicherlich hängen die im TS ab. Ich schrieb nur noch: "Sehr witzig, ich lach mich tot, sucht euch nen anderen Deppen, schönen Abend noch!" und hab geleaved. Daraufhin haben mich mein Kumpel und der Tank angeschrieben und sich x-mal entschuldigt für den Jäger, aber mein Entschluss stand fest, sowas gebe ich mir nicht. Sollen die wen anders verarschen, mich nicht mehr.

So habe nun mittlerweile mit meinen Kumpel gesprochen und was erzählt mir der? Der DK war nicht auf Deff geskillt, sondern wollte seinen Aggroaufbau in OFF SKILLUNG testen und der Jäger fand es äusserst amüsant, da ich den Tank net hoch heilen konnte und meinte mal testen zu müssen wie lange ich gute Miene zum bösen Spiel mache. Als ich das hörte bin ich fast abgedreht, wurde ziemlich laut im TS und habe mich von meinem Kumpel mit den worten: Deine Gildenkollegen, viel Erfolg im weiteren Spiel    verabschiedet. Ja ok, wir reden wieder miteinander und es it alles geklärt, aber die Art und Weise fand ich schon dreist.

Ansonsten bin ich eher der Geduldige Typ, außer halt ich merke wenn mich jemand natzen will, dann leave ich auch schon mal, ansonsten wird bis zum bitteren Ende durchgehalten und viel gelacht.


----------



## Altbier (10. Dezember 2008)

Um auch mal meine Meinung zum Thema kund zu tun: Ich finde der TE hat richtig gehandelt. Die Verabschiedung war ehrlich und nicht beleidigend. Er ist auch nicht einfach off gegangen wie so manch anderer der nach zwei Whipes bei einem Boss schon die Geduld verliert. 

Die Einfach-so-off-geher kotzen mich sowieso am meisten an. Sobald etwas unerwartet schlecht läuft, verdrücken sie sich. Solche Leute setze ich zwar nicht auf die Ignoreliste, werde mir ihren Namen allerdings im Kopf behalten und einfach nicht mehr für sie tanken.


----------



## quilosa (10. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> Raids clearen ist immer eine Gruppenleistung! Und wenn in ner Hc ein tank oder ein heiler nix taugt dann taugen die nix, kappierste nicht ne? Und dmg ist noch lang nicht alles da sieht man mal wieder welch Bild so manche von vielspielern und Pros haben..... aber wen wunderts...



schade dass du meinen post nicht verstanden hast, aber das hätte mir anhand deines "sprachlichen skills" genauso vorher klar sein können wie euch "pros" vorher klar sein müsste mit welcher tank- und heilleistung zu rechnen ist. aussen vor die fähigkeit, bzw. der wille der "zweifelhaften member" die einfachen taktiken umzusetzen. auch recht herzlichen dank dafür dass du weisst, was für ein spieler ich bin. dein hier gezeigter stil lässt mich allerdings auch etwas mutmassen. und zwar, dass ich schon geraidet hab wie mami bei dir noch um 19 uhr das licht ausgemacht hat.

aber das wiederhole ich lieber mit worten die dir sicher leichter verständlich sind: "siehst doch gleich was fürn crap die andern rumschleifen und kannst die noobs direkt allein wipen gehen lassen, aber laber mich nich von der seite an wenn du meine message nicht schnallst". 


nemica


----------



## Nebuki (10. Dezember 2008)

Hm sehe ich das richtig @ Te das DU dauernd Aggro gezogen hast und der Gruppe dann die Schuld gibst ? o.O 
Na klar die anderen Sachen die du so geschrieben hast sind wirklich alles Dinge die an den Nerven zehren können.
Allerdings ist es bei mir immer noch so wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin das wenn 1 DD immer Aggro zieht ich den erstmal zurecht mache ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt Bosse wo der Tank viel laufen muss und in der Zeit einfach schlecht Aggro aufbauen kann da müssen die DD´s auch stoppen bevor sie Aggro ziehen und somit die Gruppe wipen ....



Mfg Buki


----------



## Hicks1 (10. Dezember 2008)

Zum einen finde ich die Pilze net so schlimm und zum anderen bin ich fast nur mit Gilde unterwegs. Hab eigentlich keine Zeit um mit ner Randomgruppe dann noch wo reinzugehn


----------



## Wynd (10. Dezember 2008)

vorhin vergessen:

sich im TS "live" anmaulen zu lassen finde ich noch 7 x unverschämter als im gruppen-channel. wenn sowas vorkommt bin ich SOFORT weg! nur weil man sich nicht kennt/gegenüber sitzt muss man sich nicht aufführen wie n affe! da hörts bei mir auf!

---

umgekehrt geht übrigens auch:
auf der TdM hat man mich mal für den wipe-verantwortlichen gehalten weil ich mitglieder des 5er-bosses nicht anständig in die falle(n) bekommen habe. wir mussten aufgeben und ich habe mich schuldbewusst 19 x entschuldigt für meine unendliche dummheit. nachdem ich (natürlich) hier im forum nen jammer-thread erstellt hatte musste ich erfahren das der boss nur bedingt bis gar nicht crowd-controlbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lwellewhyn (10. Dezember 2008)

Es ist sehr einfach auf Level 80 zu kommen, und alle Inis sind im normalen Modus sehr einfach.
Dadurch gibt es viele Spieler die die Ini unter- und sich überschätzen. Wenn man am Anfang einer Ini abspricht, welche Ziele als erstes bekämpft werden, und im Falle wie bei der Violetten Festung die Bosse, da man uU nicht ausreichend Zeit dafür vor den Bosskämpfen findet, sollte es auch mit Spielern klappen die die Ini und die Bosse nicht genau kennen, aber ihren Char beherrschen.
Leider gibt es zu viele Spieler die ihren Char nicht beherrschen, und meinen das Level 80 die Qualifikation dazu wäre.
Oft schafft man die Ini trotzdem, aber wenn von 3 DDs 2 DDs deutlich hinter dem Schaden des Tanks liegen und die Bosse zu lange im Enrage sind, ist das sicher nicht die Schuld des einen DD der genug Schaden gemacht hat, oder des Tanks, der den Enrage ne gewisse Zeit ausgehalten hat, oder des Heilers, es liegt an den DDs, und manchmal muss man denen es so sagen das sie es verstehen. Es gibt Spieler die sind einfach zu dämlich wenn man ihnen sagt das sie diese Ini in ner andern Gruppe auf normal versuchen sollten und ihr Equip auf nen ordentlichen Stand bringen.
Wenn ich meine das meine Ausrüstung nicht angemessen ist, wenn ich die Ini noch nicht besucht habe, dann sage ich es und lasse die Gruppe entscheiden, wenn sich jemand weigert, bekommt er einmal einen freundlichen Hinweis.

Es tut mir leid um die guten Casualspieler, aber die Idioten sorgen dafür das viele Spieler keine Randoms mehr mitnehmen und das aus gutem Grund, man übersieht vielleicht die eine Perle unter den 100, aber dafür spart man sich mit 70% den Ärger.
Sag Euren Mitspielern was sie falsch machen, und gebt die Chance was daran zu ändern, nur zuviel Rücksicht auf die s2 imba r0x0r fraktion muss man nun nicht nehmen.
Es ist hart gesagt zu bekommen das der Skill nicht ausreicht, aber nur so kann man sich verbessern.
Die Inis sind alle so gestaltet das man 30min bis maximal ne Stunde dafür braucht, das war auch der Plan gerade für Casuals, wenn es länger dauert stimmt die Gruppe nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

TS geh ich grundsätzlich nur für Raids, also mit Randoms - weil entweder bin ich mit meinen Leuten im Voice oder ich höre Musik. Wenn die Leute dann schon meinen für Heros oder so TS zu brauchen ist ja eh schon was faul.. Sollte ich doch mal im TS sein und ich habe vor wieder zu gehen sag ich einfach wie es ist: "Sorry Leute, aber das ist mir hier zu dumm, ciao" und gehe.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Dezember 2008)

Das Beste was ich je gehört habe, war die Verabschiedung eines Top-Tanks aus einer Noob-Wipe-Truppe. Er sagte nur

"My dog is on fire"

und zack, weg war er.


----------



## -Therion- (10. Dezember 2008)

"Random" in Halle der Blitze Hero. Tank Heiler und DD aus einer soliden Raidgilde, ich und anderer DD Random mit.

Nach 7 Wipes an Loken geht der random DD. Es wird mit nem DD aus der Raidgilde aufgefüllt. Nach weiteren 7-10 Wipes hat der Tank keine Lust mehr.
Ich verabschiede mich mit einem "Tschüss schade das es nicht geklappt hat.".

2 Tage vorher hab ich Loken mit einigen gildenlosen Randoms und nem Pala-Heiler geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ungefähr 30 Heros mit Randoms bin ich bis jetzt nur aus 1 Gruppe nach 4 Wipes am ersten Boss in Ahnkathet rausgegangen.

Im Allgemeinen kann ich den schlechten Ruf von Randoms nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## LegendaryDood (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich musste mich bis jetzt noch nie aus einer schlechten random Gruppe veranschieden (und da ich in keiner Gilde bin, war ich bisher NUR in random Gruppen). Bei mir waren bisher immer alle Lustig drauf, und auch wenn es hier und da mal ein paar Wipes gab hat das die Stimmung nicht getrübt.

Auf Sen´jin gibts halt nur coole Leute^^


----------



## Redday (10. Dezember 2008)

wenns mit der gruppe wirklich chancenlos ist, dann sag ich das ganz ehrlich und gehe.


----------



## Sjul (10. Dezember 2008)

ich sage: EY ALDA IHR SEIT SOOOO SCHEISSE UND ICH BIN DER EINZIG GEILE ICH GEH DAS IST UNTER MEINEM NIVEAU!!!!

nene scherz^^ Naja ich sag dann auch sowas wie es hat keinen Sinn und so.. Meistens sehen sie das auch ein.


----------



## Wotan81 (10. Dezember 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wenn Du in einer Gruppe bist die versagt,bist Du auch ein Teils des schlechten spielens



Ok, man merkt schon das du nicht viel ahnung hast. Es geht ja hier eben gerade um so ignorante Leute wie dich. 
Ich würde das 1-2 wipes vorher ansagen "also probieren wirs noch 1-2 mal dann hab ich aber genug" sehen die meisten Leute dann auch ein und der leave kommt nicht überraschend. Alt+F4 wie hier einer meinte macht sich schnell unbeliebt und hat es auch verdient auf sämtlichen /ignores zu landen.


----------



## neo1986 (10. Dezember 2008)

Bei nervigen noob gruppen geh ich einfach ohne was zu sagen oder einfach nur bb.

Aber bei ner guten gruppe bei denen auch die komunikation stimmt also das nicht alle machen was sie wollen sag ich:
Jo danke euch hat mir viel spaß gemacht viel spaß und glück noch cucu =)

Oder eben so ähnlich hab da keine standart verabschiedung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. Dezember 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wenn Du in einer Gruppe bist die versagt,bist Du auch ein Teils des schlechten spielens


Auf welchem mond wohnst den du?

Wenn die leute die anweisungen von ihm nicht ausführen dan sind sie die schlechten.
Du bist warscheinlich einer der im Alterackbecken immer den hof holen will wenn die horde alles eingenommen hat willst du immernoch den hof. Soeiner bist du bestimmt.
Naja da giebts so ein sprichwort.
Ich Führe ihr Folgt.  Wenn man den bringt kann man sich schonmal die aufmerksamkeit holen. Wenns aber nicht funzt dan einfach. Ich führe ihr Folg oder ihr fliegt. (Man sollte aber Gruppenführer sein befor man so ein spruch bringt.)


----------



## Grimey (10. Dezember 2008)

Also in so einem Fall einfach Autolaufen gegen Mauer, 30 Sekunden warten und dann ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nr2 (10. Dezember 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> Raids clearen ist immer eine Gruppenleistung! Und wenn in ner Hc ein tank oder ein heiler nix taugt dann taugen die nix, kappierste nicht ne? Und dmg ist noch lang nicht alles da sieht man mal wieder welch Bild so manche von vielspielern und Pros haben..... aber wen wunderts...



wirklich extrem beeindruckend, dass manche leute sich echt selber "pro" nennen...


----------



## Ginkohan (10. Dezember 2008)

In letzter Zeit habe ich ähnliche Probleme wie ihr sie hier schildert jedoch kann ich mich nicht mal eben verabschieden wenn ich Raidleiter bin.^^
Man muss dazu sagen, dass wir uns noch viel in den alten Instanzen aufhalten weil ein großteil der Leute diese noch nie gesehen hat.(fds,ssc,mh,bt) jedoch fehlt es ein Paar Leuten an Motivation sodass wir immer wieder Rnds suchen müssen.
Diese werden ins TS eingeladen um die Taktiken für die Bosse erklärt zu bekommen bzw. um flexibel die Targets zu nutzen.
Ein Paar denken sich dabei immer, dass es "nur" 70er Instanzen seien und dass sie mit ihren 72-74 dafür ja overpowerd sind und kommen nicht ins TS, hören nie auf die Erklärungen, Hinweise etc. und was resultiert daraus wenn ein RND DK mit Tod und Verfall in eine Mobgruppe springt in der 2-3 CCs stehen? richtig!!! die CCs gehen auf DK oder CCler hat Aggro und die Mobs rennen durch den Raid.
Auch interessant finde ich die Tatsache, dass die Leute die als Rnds dazu kommen immer wieder meinen sie müssten über die Gruppe bestimmen und sagen wo es lang geht.(Zitat: "Ne wir machen erst den Leerhäscher, der droppt das T5 Teil was ich heute einstecke.")
Ich denke mir als RL in solchen Situationen nur, dass man mal wieder einen von den Deppen erwischt hat die nur auf den loot geil sind und nicht ein hacuh von dem wissen was nötig wäre um den zu legen und bisher habe ich mich noch nicht geirrt, wenn ich dem mal nachgebe und wir dann vor ihm stehen (nur als Beispiel) dann sage ich: "Ok xXxXx nun da wir hier sind kannst du ihn ja auch erklären." dann kommt eigentlich immer sowas wie: "hä?? bin das erste mal hier...denke du kennst die Bosse...was denn das für nen doofer Raid." oder "also ähm der macht schaden auf den tank und irgendwas geht in die Gruppe...ka weiß einer mehr?"

Im Endeffekt bin ich es endgültig leid solchen Leuten auch noch zu mehr oder minder hochwertigem Loot zu verhelfen darum bin ich mittlerweile als RL so abgestumpft, dass ich mir 2 Verfehlungen solcher oder anderer Art anschaue und sowohl freundlich als auch sachlich kommentiere bei der 3. Verfehlung kündige ich der Person den Kick an und werfe ihn aus dem Raid.

Dies wirkt sich natürlich auch auf mein Verhalten innerhalb von Gruppen aus die ich als RND gehe wenn ich nach mehrfachen wipes bei etwas keinen Sinn mehr sehe so spreche ich den gruppenführer freundlich auf die Missstände an, verabschiede mich und verlasse die Gruppe.


----------



## Tevik (10. Dezember 2008)

Erm nur mal so am Rande: 
Wieso sagt ein DD zum Tank er solle mehr aggro erzeugen? Ich für meinen Teil probiere das sowieso und es gelingt auch meistens, wenn die DD's nicht einfach hirnverbrannt drauflosbolzen, sondern intelligent mitspielen. Kenn mich bei den DD's nicht so gut aus, aber denke fast jede Klasse hat was zum aggro reduzieren, falls dies nicht der Fall sein sollte hat man auf jeden Fall Omen und sieht, ob und wie viel dmg man noch machen kann. Falls es mal zuviel sein sollte, macht man halt mal kurz n päuschen und macht dann weiter mit dmg.

*Ganz wichtig:* Nicht der DD der am meisten Dmg gemacht hat ist auch unbedingt der beste, DD's die CC'en oder besser auf den Heiler achten als andere die nur einfach maxdmg raushauen wollen sind mir viel lieber. Klar sollte man einen gewissen Schadensoutput haben, aber der muss nicht so enorm Uberpro sein. Denn was bringt z.b. ein Heilfähiger DD (wovon es einige gibt) die sehen, dass der Tank fast abkratzt, aber trotzdem einfach sinnlos weiter auf die mobs eindreschen, anstatt dem Heiler kurz zu helfen. Oder dem Heiler die Mobs vom Leib halten, falls der Tank mal kurz die aggro von einem Mob der nicht 1. Target ist verliert und dieser dann auf den Heiler stürmt, man verliert zwar an DPS aber die Gruppe schaffts ohne Verluste. Was ja schlussendlich weitaus mehr Sinn macht als einfach nur maxDPS rauszuhauen und dafür bei jedem Trash zu wipen...

Aber ich denke das werden einige nie verstehen, denen viel Spass mit dem 1. Platz im Dmg und den horenden Repkosten, möge die Unvernunft mit euch sein.


----------



## Allvis (10. Dezember 2008)

Also,kommt drauf an,wie Schlecht es war,
also ich z.B. finde,das es ja immer Leute gibt die dann auch vllt. was falschmachen bzw. mit Absicht draufgehen,um den Heal zu schützen etc.
Ne mehr oder weniger schlecht rnd. Grp. ist finde ich wenn da 4 aus einer Gilde sidn und die sich total assozial verhalten,finde ich




aber ich habe deine Frage noch nicht beantwortet:
Also bei schlechten Rnd. Grp. sage ich dann einfach nur Bye und bei Guten gibts nen Eintrag in die F-Liste (mann weis ja nie,was man soch für Klassen braucht)
und dann sage ich:,,Tschüss hat spass gemacht" etc.Und dann verschwinde ich auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. Dezember 2008)

also ich geh meistens als letztes aus der gruppe weil ich ziemlich ehrgeizig bin, und sag dann auch sry keine lust mehr das wahr to much. und in meiner gesamten wow-zeit bin ich 2mal mit alt f4 raus (da war KinderGarten alarm im /p-channel) und einmal weil mir ein Mage erzählen wollte das ich null Ahnung habe eine Hexe zu spielen (war gebrechen geskillt u habe fluch der elemente benutzt um ihn zu unterstützen) obwohl er selbst nur die Feuerzauber ausgebildet hat (hmm einige Bosse sind dagegen immun zb der Phoenix in tdm)

naja ansonsten ich mag auch die Alt+F4 Leute nicht weil für was haben wir hirn man kannn ja mal was sagen wenn man sachlich bleibt


----------



## balu91 (10. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> also ich geh meistens als letztes aus der gruppe weil ich ziemlich ehrgeizig bin, und sag dann auch sry keine lust mehr das wahr to much. und in meiner gesamten wow-zeit bin ich 2mal mit alt f4 raus (da war KinderGarten alarm im /p-channel) und einmal weil mir ein Mage erzählen wollte das ich null Ahnung habe eine Hexe zu spielen (war gebrechen geskillt u habe fluch der elemente benutzt um ihn zu unterstützen) obwohl er selbst nur die Feuerzauber ausgebildet hat (hmm einige Bosse sind dagegen immun zb der Phoenix in tdm)
> 
> naja ansonsten ich mag auch die Alt+F4 Leute nicht weil für was haben wir hirn man kannn ja mal was sagen wenn man sachlich bleibt




das kenne ich xD  das ist mir schon öfters passiert , wobei man ja nicht die grp im stich lassen will .


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

Alt+F4 ist doch auch nur was für Leute die nichtmal Online genügend Selbstbewusstsein zeigen können..


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Alt+F4 ist doch auch nur was für Leute die nichtmal Online genügend Selbstbewusstsein zeigen können..



ja es hat was von "Hier bin ich anonym und drück ich mich weg bin ich weg!"


Wenn ich merke das eine Randomgruppe keinen Sinn mehr macht dann sag ich das!

Wenn ich keine Zeit mehr habe dann sag ich das usw!

Ich stoße selten auf Gruppen in denen alle nur Chaoten waren und bisher hatte ich noch niemand dabei, der nicht nochmal mitkommen wäre wenn ich ihn wieder gefragt habe! 

Immerhin darf man nicht vergessen man hinterläßt auch mit dem verlassen ein Bild von sich selbst!


----------



## tornado64 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich geh selten mit Gruppen bei denen mir mindestens 3-4 der Spieler bekannt sind.
Wenn doch mal bin ich meist schon sehr geduldig, versuche erstmal Tipps zu geben bzw die Fehler zu analysieren.
Ansonsten komme ich dann halt irgendwann zum Schluss das es irgendwie nicht so klappt wie es sollte und wir wohl aufhören sollten.
Das kann auch selbst mal mit einer Gruppe passieren wo ich weiß das alle ihre Char weitestgehend beherrschen aber eventuell die Gruppenzusammenstellung, momentane Verfassung der Spieler oder andres einfach gerade nicht passt.
Rnd-Gruppen sind immer so eine Sache, man kann grundsätzlich auch mal positiv überrascht werden aber meistens geht es eben doch schief.
Spieler die mir positiv auffallen landen dann aber auch mal auf meiner Friendlist


----------



## klogmo (10. Dezember 2008)

Taksoa schrieb:


> [...]
> Mir dann die nächste grp gesucht, auch direkt eine gefunden. nur noch 2 dd´s wurden gesucht. Ich wurde eingeladen und noch ein Hunter. Und was sah ich da, der Hunter in meiner vorherigen Grp der mich am lautesten als Nap bla bla blubb beschimpt hat, hatte selbst die Grp geleavt und ist auch in eine andere. Unglücklicherweise in meine xD
> Er sah mich und hatte bestimm solche Augen Oo
> Er mich dann versucht in der neuen Grp schlecht zu machen. Was ihm aber leider nicht geglückt ist, weil ich erklärt hab wieso ich geleavt bin und alle mich verstanden haben xD
> ...



So etwas ähnliches ist mir auch mal passiert. 
Ich habe einen in der FL (den ich auch im RL kenne) mit dem ich ungerne in Inis gehe, weil er manchmal ziemlich rassistische oder antisemithische "Witze" bringt was ich nicht wirklich mag. 
Und eines Tages wollte ich in Heros gehen, da fragt er mich ob ich Lust auf Daily Hero habe. Hab' ich natürlich abgelehnt und mir ne Gruppe gesucht. Reinzufällig war das die Daily Ini und er war in der Grp ~_~
Naja hab mich rausgeredet und es ging dann doch. Die Sache mit den Witzen bringt er wohl nur, wenn mit einem anderen Freund Unterwegs ist (den ich auch im RL kenne)


----------



## Toxpack (10. Dezember 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches ist mir auch mal passiert.
> Ich habe einen in der FL (den ich auch im RL kenne) mit dem ich ungerne in Inis gehe, weil er manchmal ziemlich rassistische oder antisemithische "Witze" bringt was ich nicht wirklich mag.
> Und eines Tages wollte ich in Heros gehen, da fragt er mich ob ich Lust auf Daily Hero habe. Hab' ich natürlich abgelehnt und mir ne Gruppe gesucht. Reinzufällig war das die Daily Ini und er war in der Grp ~_~
> Naja hab mich rausgeredet und es ging dann doch. Die Sache mit den Witzen bringt er wohl nur, wenn mit einem anderen Freund Unterwegs ist (den ich auch im RL kenne)



Also für mich wärst du als Freund gestorben... wenn er dir zu peinlich ist, dann sag ihm das und er wird bestimmt in deiner gegenward damit aufhören....


----------



## Zabo (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hatte letztens eine Naxx gruppe aufgemacht.
Wir also los, ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt erst einmal Naxx gewesen und hatte das auch gesagt. Allerdings habe ich auch gesagt das ich gerne Lead mache wenns kein andere machen will/kann.
Naja, ich war dann der einzige der NICHT zum ersten mal in der Instanz war und musste somit auch alles erklären.
Das ging halbwegs gut, das erklären, Buffed sei dank ^^
Allerdings sind wir dann 3 Stunden (ungelogen!) an Anub'Rekhan rumgewiped.
Natürlich hatten wir einen sehr hohen "memberverschleiß".
Es gab die unterschiedlichsten "ausreden". Bei dem einen ist die Oma die Treppe runtergefallen (habe im nachhinein gehört das er das öfter sagt), bei dem anderen hat ALT + F4 geholfen, einer meinte uns zu beschimpfen und ist dann gegangen... naja und so gings weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der einzige der sich vernümftig verabschiedet hat, war ein Hunter der auch schon sehr gut equipt war. Er meinte dann eben er habe heute nicht so die lust auf so einen "anstrengenden" raid sondern wolle wenn schnell durch, weil er meinte es gehe ihm nicht so gut.

Aber im allgemeinen finde ich sollte man sich nett und höflich verabschieden, egal wie besch.... scheiden die Gruppe auch war.
Wenns nicht geklappt hat mit der GRP sage ich meist sowas wie "Sorry Leute, aber ich glaube das hat keinen sinn mehr" oder "Sorry, aber ich hab echt keine lust mehr" Ich denke damit kommt jeder klar, keiner ist verletzt und oft ist es auch das was sich die anderen denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ja wir haben Anoob dann noch gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fixxy (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich sage "sry...ich glaube nicht das das heute noch was wird...also cu"

aber eigentlich bin ich dafür immer noch einmal zu versuchen...war neulich in Azjol Nerub, sind gleich beim ersten BOss 5mal gewiped, und dann haben wirs durchgeschaft


----------



## Fixxy (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich sage "sry...ich glaube nicht das das heute noch was wird...also cu"

aber eigentlich bin ich dafür immer noch einmal zu versuchen...war neulich in Azjol Nerub, sind gleich beim ersten BOss 5mal gewiped, und dann haben wirs durchgeschaft

Ich zitiere Tante Edith: Sry für den Doppelpost


----------



## L-MWarFReak (10. Dezember 2008)

ich sag immer: "Also in meinen Augen hat das hier keinen Sinn, wir sind ja ziemlich desorientiert und bekommen fast nichts auf die Reihe... also mach ich mich mal vom Acker =). Bis dann und... trotzdem danke für den Try^^"

gibt kleine Abweichungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (10. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ich täusche ein DC vor...
d.h: alt+f4...kurz warten...dann ts verlassen
das mache ich allerdings nur bei gruppen die zwar nett sind aber nix drauf haben...
wenn es eine grp ist die dazu noch unfreundlich ist lasse ich ein flame ab, mache angstblase und dann mein ruhstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (10. Dezember 2008)

its time to say good bye 
-gruppe verlassen-


----------



## Hellfire1337 (10. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ja es hat was von "Hier bin ich anonym und drück ich mich weg bin ich weg!"
> 
> 
> Wenn ich merke das eine Randomgruppe keinen Sinn mehr macht dann sag ich das!
> ...


 /sign


----------



## Viorel (10. Dezember 2008)

@TE
My Opinion: 
Stop beeing a noob
Get a rl
All your Problems will disappear


----------



## iggeblackmoore (10. Dezember 2008)

bye noobs...

ganz einfach =P


----------



## Neme16 (10. Dezember 2008)

Du solltest die net belügen , noobs immer direkt vor den Kopf stoßen damit sie mit WoW aufhören und keine Lust mehr darauf haben!


----------



## N00ker (10. Dezember 2008)

Is zwar extrem mies aber wenn du Pala bist, du wirklich merkst dass die Grp. NUR ( wenn jmd dabei ist der es kapiert kannst ja so leaven und mit ihm nochmane grp aufmachen)
aus noobs besteht und ihr grad im fight seid:
Bubble an, Ruhestein, cu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (10. Dezember 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wenn Du in einer Gruppe bist die versagt,bist Du auch ein Teils des schlechten spielens
> 
> 
> 
> kannst Du machen...aber wundere dich nicht,wenn du auf dem Server bei allen untendurch bist



Auf dem Server bei allen untendurch XD? Oha woaw dann müsste ich wohl der größte Feind meines Servers sein, hab schon einige dumme Heiler und Tanks gesehen und bevor mir der Kragen wirklich platzt mach ich lieber ALT+F4... Hätte ja auch nen Disc sein können und den Rest der Gruppe juckt es doch eh net die sind froh das es zu ende ist wenn es nen Extremfall ist X;x


----------



## Gosi (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag einfach, moment ich muss kurz den Router neustarten, hab ne miese Latenz.
Ist auch nicht gerade die feine englische Art aber ja.
lg Gosi


----------



## Lanty (10. Dezember 2008)

Autsch, also ganz im ernst ich denk mir meißtens das niveau im buffed Forum kann nich weiter sinken aber der Thread hier *clap*, sinnfreier gehts nun echt niich mehr.

MADE MY DAY !


----------



## patrick02 (10. Dezember 2008)

kannst Du machen...aber wundere dich nicht,wenn du auf dem Server bei allen untendurch bist
[/quote]

So is Es!


----------



## Valnar93 (10. Dezember 2008)

Als Hexer isses ganz easy, du suchst dir nen Ersatz, portest ihn hin und gehst raus. Alle sind glücklich und du bist endlich weg^^


----------



## Lefrondon (10. Dezember 2008)

Erst sag ich was mich stört.
Wenns dann immer  noch nicht klappt, sage ich, dass die Grupee keine Zukunft hat, und leave.
Wenn ich off muss, sag ich das und gehe.


----------



## Crosis (10. Dezember 2008)

Behem schrieb:


> Bitte Spotten *name*. Der Paladin antwortet: Ach ja, gute Idee. Ich denke mir was zur Hölle, wie kann man DAS vergessen?


ich wäre da schon im kampf mit einem "OMFG L2P du Nap" geleavt. wenn einer auf lvl80 noch nicht weiß wie er tanken soll ist das schon eine zumutung den nicht auf die ignoreliste zu setzen


----------



## woggly4 (10. Dezember 2008)

"Wenn ihr euch noch immer nicht an meine 'Taktik' haltet, dann wird das auch in 36 Versuchen nichts - ich bin raus."

So würde ich das denke ich mal machen.


----------



## Eddishar (10. Dezember 2008)

Einfach die Wahrheit sagen? Ich habe mal als Tank-Paladin eine Random-Gruppe für Karazhan aufgemacht, weil ein Freund und ich tagsüber Zeit hatten und nach Kara wollten. Gruppe war gefunden und es ging los ... aber alles verdammt zäh. Die Gruppen standen ewig. Kurz vor Attumen habe ich dann Recount betrachtet und lag als Tankpaladin auf Platz 1 im Schaden ... mit 450 DPS, also VOR dem Patch.

Ich habe dann im TS gesagt, dass ich keine großen Chancen sehe, die Bosse auf diese Weise in der angedachten Zeit von 3-4 Stunden zu legen und dass mir die ID dafür zu schade ist. Dass sich kein einzelner hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlen soll, aber dass die Gruppenleistung dafür nicht ausreichend ist. Zwei Leute haben mir zugestimmt, der Rest hat geschwiegen und die meisten haben sich dann verabschiedet.

Es war nicht schön, aber es war in der Situation okay. Wenn man es so verpackt, dass man keinen flamet oder so, ist das eine runde Sache, wenn man die Wahrheit sagt. Meistens spricht man dann auch nur aus, was die anderen sowieso denken.


----------



## turageo (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass das völlig davon abhängt wo ich in ner Random bin. Wenn's jetzt Kloster o. Ä. ist, dann ists ja irgendwo verständlich,
wenn mal nicht alles so funktioniert, da nicht alle Niedrigstufigen nur Twinks sind. Kann man ja mal an Anfänger geraten. An und für sich kein
Problem, wenn man mit der Gruppe einigermaßen reden kann und die Vorschläge von jemandem, der schon etwas länger spielt, beherzigt werden.

Wenns allerdings auf höheren Levels öfter passiert, dass man whiped ohne das sich was ändert, dann sag ich's den Leuten in nem freundlichen Ton
und wenn das nichts bringt wird geleaved mit dem Kommentar, dass ich meine Zeit nicht unbedingt verschwenden kann. Man kann's ja ein paar Mal
probieren (auch mit solchen Gruppen), aber wenn's dann soweit geht, dass ich in 5er Inis zwischenrein reppen MUSS, dann stimmt was nicht.

Was man aber als egozentrischer DD wie der TE sich aber vielleicht mal zu Herzen nehmen sollte: es kann auch sein, dass nicht der Tank zu wenig
Aggro fährt, sondern Du zu viel Schaden machst (Aggrometer FTW). Überall sinnlos reinbolzen bringt halt auch einen DDler nicht immer weiter - n
bissl Aggrokontrolle gehört schon auch zum Spiel und wer das nicht im Auge behält ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz unschuldig am Whipe.

mfg


----------



## Seryma (10. Dezember 2008)

*Sry, kein Bock mehr... anderes Mal gern* (wird aber nie zum nächsten mal kommen ^^)

wennse dich mies anpflaumen wennde leavst, kannst se ja auf igno stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankx (10. Dezember 2008)

Bei solchen Gruppen würde ich Sagen: " hmmm Bezahlt mir wer durch die wipes Verursachten repkosten? Nein? dann würde ich euch bitten Meine Gruppe zu verlassen und den Ts zu Leaven!" ( kommt echt nur wenn die sich dämlicher als die polizei anstellen) 
oder ich kicke einfach den unfähigsten Spieler und such mir nen ersatz.

Wer michd annoch anfalmed was fürn ein mieser Tank, gruppen führer, was auch immer bin landet direkt auf igno


----------



## Tsunami82 (10. Dezember 2008)

Vainy schrieb:


> ALT+F4








LOL    ;-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## Andicool (10. Dezember 2008)

Hmm einfach sagen: "Kein Bock mehr ihr Kackboons.^^"
Nee mal im Ernst, würde höflich bleiben und sagen, dass ich noch was vorhab, weil du eigentlich dachtest, dass die Ini nicht so lange dauern würde. Das gibt den anderen dadurch auch zu denken, dass es nicht optimal gelaufen ist. ;D

Der unter mir ^^: Ja hast eigentlich Recht, ehrlich bleiben ist besser. Sag einfach, ihr seit scheiße^^ Nee Quatsch sag, dass es dir einfach zu lange dauert und du auch keine Lust mehr hast noch öfters zu sterben. FERTIG


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (10. Dezember 2008)

Also das Problem an sich habe ich noch verstanden, warum du aber etwas Erfinden muß um die Gruppe zu verlassen das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, Man kann doch auch in höflicher Form sagen: Besispiel: " He Leute sorry aber ich glaube das hat keinen Sinn mehr den Boss Xyz weiter zu versuchen seid mir nicht Böse aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt kein große Lust mehr, aber wenn ihr möchtet versuche ich gerne noch Ersatz für mich zu suchen."

So oder ähnlich hätte man dies doch auch erledigen können, Vorteil man ist Ehrlich geblieben, man muß und sollte nie Ausfallend werden dem am Ende ist es nur ein Spiel auch wenn dauer Sterben bei einem Boss schon frusten kann, ist es immer möglich insbesondere bei einer Random Gruppe das es mehr als 1 mal zum Wipe kommt. Das liegt an den Faktoren das die Gruppe sich nicht kennt, zu anderem wie in deinem Fall daran das ausser Dir noch keiner in der Instanz war. Besonderer Frustfaktor ist nartürlich das sie offensichtlich nicht richtig zugehört haben aber auch das passiert. Schließlich hast du deine Konsequenz daraus gezogen allerdings Ausreden zu verwenden die Allgemein bekannt sind wie ich muss jetzt ins Bett, mit dem Hund raus, Essen, hab noch eine Verabredung etc. kommt dann wiederum nicht gut an.

Ich sag immer Ehrlichkeit wert am lengsten, sag den Leuten offen warum du gehst in einem Freundlichen Ton und gut ist.


----------



## ArcticMonkey (10. Dezember 2008)

Zum TE

Also dass man als dd auf die Aggro aufpassen sollte, haben ja schon mehrere erwähnt. Was mich allerdings interessieren würde, ist ob du dir diesen debuff mal angesehen hast. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, verringert der debuff die Verteidigungswertung um 500 und den verursachten Schaden um 75%.

Warum du also eure Heilerin deswegen anprangerst, versteh ich nicht ganz. Als Heiler juckt mich der debuff reichlich wenig, da ich weder tanken noch Schaden machen will. Ihr habt also alle euren Beitrag für die wipes geleistet. Wenn man dann schon keine Lust mehr hat, obwohl man selbst nicht unbeteiligt ist, sollte man schon die Eier haben zu sagen, dass man schlichtweg keine Lust mehr hat.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenns beim Questen nicht gut läuft kann man das ja direkt sagen, auch ohne wem zu beleidigen, mein Standartspruch ist "Tut mir leid, aber ich glaube da wird heuten ichts mehr."

Und mann sollte auch nicht vergessen das einen die Anderen warscheinlich für genauso inkompetent halten für wie man sie hält nach dem 3 Wipe^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Vainy schrieb:


> ALT+F4


mehr gibt es nichts zu sagen xD
Beste sache immer noch


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich das hier so lese krieg ichs..
Habt ihr net genug Eier einfach zu sagen was Sache ist? Ich mein wtf Router restarts oder disconnects faken oder sonst was und die Gruppe dann noch warten lassen, ja mei sinds Noobs aber auch die muss man deswegen nicht stehen lassen weil man selbst einfach.. grr, einfach leaven und gut ist aber net sone zusammengelogene scheisse he'.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Kann auch sein das du (so eine Art^^) Höflichkeit mit Feigheit verwehselst. 
Wenn man nichts nettes sagen kann sagt man eben besser gar nichts. *g (Auf das Alt+F4 verhalten bezogen, nicht auf deienn Post xD)


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

Ja, garnichts sagen ist ja in dem Sinne auch okay - ich mein dann leavt man halt Wortlos die Gruppe, das halt ich aber auch nicht unbedingt für sonderlich höflich. Aber speziell die Leute im glaube zu lassen wieder zu kommen und somit warten zu lassen find ich halt nichtnur nicht höflich sondern echt frech und irgendwie mies. ;p


----------



## pixler (10. Dezember 2008)

Also was man macht wenn man mit na totalen noob grp rnd unterwegs ist und nichts läuft? also....

1. den gesunden geisteszustand der grp anzweifeln
2. sich darüber beschweren, das man durch so ein dummes verhalten unnötig zeit verloren hat (wer hat bock an nem schönen tag 3 std hero zu gehen)
3. nochmal nachfragen wie das sein kann, das man nicht auf die person hört die ahnung von der inze hat und meint sein eigenes ding durch zu ziehen.
4. ihnen klar machen, das man zwar tolerant ist, was den skill mancher leute angeht, das es da aber auch grenzen gibt.
5. sich höflichst verabschieden, und leaven
6. sich die namen der naja nicht ganz so fähigen spieler merken ( auf wow bezogen gibts viel wichtigeres im leben, aber ist halt auf ihren spielweise bezogen),
    um bein nächsten mal vorgewarnt zu sein.

Ps: bei zu erwartenden wisp nach dem Warum? einfach wiede rzu punkt 1 und 2 übergehen. Nach na weile haben sies dann verstanden. Wenn das der fall ist wieder bei punkt 5 einsetzen und gut ist


----------



## Lisutari (10. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja, garnichts sagen ist ja in dem Sinne auch okay - ich mein dann leavt man halt Wortlos die Gruppe, das halt ich aber auch nicht unbedingt für sonderlich höflich. Aber speziell die Leute im glaube zu lassen wieder zu kommen und somit warten zu lassen find ich halt nichtnur nicht höflich sondern echt frech und irgendwie mies. ;p


Stimmt. Mea Culpa


----------



## fles (10. Dezember 2008)

"mist, ich glaub mein computer läuft heiss."
ungefähr 30 sek aus etwas entfernung fluchen
dann alt + f4
np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(joa, bissel komisch, geht aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Arcanem (10. Dezember 2008)

stecker ziehen, ts weg, dc, nach 2 stunden on kommen und entschuldigen, denn das internet war "plötzlich weg", inzwischen real liven oder twinken ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese krieg ichs..
> Habt ihr net genug Eier einfach zu sagen was Sache ist? Ich mein wtf Router restarts oder disconnects faken oder sonst was und die Gruppe dann noch warten lassen, ja mei sinds Noobs aber auch die muss man deswegen nicht stehen lassen weil man selbst einfach.. grr, einfach leaven und gut ist aber net sone zusammengelogene scheisse he'.


Naja brauch dich ja net zu interessieren. Ich ziehe das lieber vor, anstatt ich mich dann irgendwie von denen noch beleidigen lasse oder doof angemacht werde, weil man die grp. leavt.


----------



## fles (10. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja brauch dich ja net zu interessieren. Ich ziehe das lieber vor, anstatt ich mich dann irgendwie von denen noch beleidigen lasse oder doof angemacht werde, weil man die grp. leavt.


dafür gibts ein dickes, fettes */sign*


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

von mir gibt es beim verlassen nur eines:

leute, ich hab mir unser zusammenspiel etwas anders vorgestellt, wir scheinen nicht zu harmonieren - wünsche euch noch viel erfolg.

und nur ganz selten gibt es danach geflame, und selbst wenn, so what!


----------



## dobro (10. Dezember 2008)

Nun ja, wenn die Gruppe schlecht ist und auch nach mehreren Wipes keien Besserung in sicht ist, sag ich einfach sry is mir zu dumm und cu.

Sollten mich dann andere Leute Anflamen, zuspamen oder sogar beschimpfen einfach Igno. Auf solche Leute kann man gut verzichten.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> leute, ich hab mir unser zusammenspiel etwas anders vorgestellt, wir scheinen nicht zu harmonieren - wünsche euch noch viel erfolg.



Nett und direkt, find ich cool.


----------



## Allvis (10. Dezember 2008)

JO so mach ichs wenn dann mal was schlimmeres kommt auch


----------



## jolk (10. Dezember 2008)

"Tut mir wirklich Leid leute, aber ich haeb gerade mitbekommen, dass ich aus RL gründen weg muss...tut mir wirklich Leid...sry! Habe auch Ersatz für mich ( wenn man das sagt sidn eigentlich alle glücklich (man muss halt nur vorher welchen suchenxD))

Und danach halt off gehen, aber wenn man durchgehend wiped hat man eh meistens kein bock mehr weiterzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zangsneurose! Ich muss in der Gruppe bleiben, damit ich die anderen nicht hängen lasse. 
Man spielt das Spiel aber nicht nur für andere Leute!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:*
Und anstatt rumzulügen lieber die Karten offen auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## Belsina5 (11. Dezember 2008)

ich sag gar nichts gehe einfach
immer dann wenn mir die gruppe nicht passt und ich zu oft sterbe
das muß ich mir als mage nicht antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (11. Dezember 2008)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> das muß ich mir als mage nicht antun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, weil es ja kaum DD-Spieler gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (11. Dezember 2008)

also ich sag "ade" und raus


----------



## Elishebat (11. Dezember 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wenn Du in einer Gruppe bist die versagt,bist Du auch ein Teils des schlechten spielens



Auch wenn diese Aussage schon ein paar mal geflamed wurde... ich stimme Dir zu.

Immer, wenn sich Leute über Random-Gruppen beschweren, haben sie selber natürlich nichts falsch gemacht und nur die anderen waren die kacknaps, die nichts auf die Reihe kriegen. Das liegt daran, dass jeder seine Spielweise für perfekt hält weil sie in Gruppen, mit denen man öfter zusammen spielt, zum Erfolg führt.

Aber wenn man in einer Randomgrp ist, dann muss man sich halt auch auf die anderen einstellen. Im Beispiel des TEs vielleicht einfach mal weniger Aggro erzeugen wenn der Tankadin sich bewegen muss und sich dadurch zwangsläufig seine Aggro verringert. Man sollte auch im Gedächtnis behalten, dass eigentlich jeder sein Bestes gibt und jeder auch mal Fehler macht. Also etwas Toleranz und wenn man merkt, dass da vielleicht einfach wissen fehlt, vielleicht nen Tip geben als über die Unfähigkeit des anderen zu schimpfen und sich aus dem Staub zu machen.

Sehr hilfreich ist es auch, einfach mal ne andere Klasse zu spielen und so jede Gruppenpposition (Tank, Heal, DD) mal auszuprobieren damit man mal ein paar Schritte in den Schuhen des anderen gelaufen ist bevor man ihn anmault.

MfG
Eli


----------



## Shintuargar (11. Dezember 2008)

Erschreckend was man hier so liest. Besonders die vorgetäuschten Disconnects oder die Flamerei sind ja unterste Schublade. Hallo? Da sitzen - Unfähigkeiten und anderen negativen Begleiterscheinungen zum Trotz - andere Menschen.

Wie hier schon angemerkt wurde, gibt es genug Fälle, wo jemand wirklich Probleme hat. Natürlich wartet man dann auf die Person. Wenn diese aber einen Disconnect nur vorgetäuscht hat und nicht mehr wieder kommt, dann warten vier andere sinnlos und in guter Absicht. Und die warten doppelt, weil man - sobald realisiert wurde dass der nicht mehr wieder kommt - Ersatz suchen muss. Im schlimmsten Fall löst sich die Gruppe auf, weil ein Spieler nicht mal genug Sozialkompetenz besessen hat um wenigstens offen und ehrlich anzusagen, dass man die Gruppe verlässt weil man keinen Sinn sieht. Auch wenn wir hier von einem Spiel (Hobby) reden, niemand mit gesundem Menschenverstand würde im realen Leben sowas ggü. seinen Mitmenschen abziehen, wenn er nicht total asozial ist.

Aber das ist das Problem, im realen Leben steht man diesen Leuten gegenüber und im anonymen Netz lassen manche dann den Max raushängen, den sie sich im realen Leben nicht trauen würden. Ich rede nicht davon, alle Charakterpixel als echte Menschen zu sehen, es würde allerdings schon reichen wenn man sich öfters in Erinnerung ruft, dass hinter diesen Pixeln auch nur Menschen sitzen. Und sich fragen, ob man selbst (egal ob RL oder VL) so behandelt werden möchte wie man die anderen gerade behandelt hat...


----------



## Webi (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,
es passiert doch immer wieder.
Ich suche mir täglich wenn ich on komme immer gleich eine Rnd-Grp für die daily hero.
Zu 70-80% bin ich nicht enttäuscht worden.

Ärgerlich war hierbei:
Werde eingeladen. Man portet mich. Ich stelle fest dass alle Bosse bis auf den letzten schon liegen.
Nach 1 Minute sagt einer: Lassen wirs lieber. bb und die Grp löst sich auf.

Aber davon mal abgesehen, man wird immer Krieger finden die nicht tanken können, Priester die noch nie geheilt haben, DD's die noch nie Damage gemacht haben.
Ich hoffe weiterhin auf mein Glück doch meist recht nette Leute zu treffen, die möglichst mit viel Spass die Instanz meistern wollen und auch die 1-2 Std dafür Zeit haben.

Schön war neulich am Wochenende mal ein Run nach HDZ4 hero. Es schien so, als ob die Leute allesamt ziemlich besoffen wären.
War aber echt nett und ohne Wipe gingen wir durch wie durch Butter :-)

Wenn ich mal ärgerlich bin, dann nehme ich den Stein und verlasse ohne verabschiedung die Grp und TS.


----------



## theduke666 (11. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Da sitzen - Unfähigkeiten und anderen negativen Begleiterscheinungen zum Trotz - andere Menschen.


Sicher?
Ich gehe IMMER vom worst case aus:
http://www.onlinewelten.com/news,id46573,w...geschleust.html
Und Computer kann man nicht beleidigen. So.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. Dezember 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Und Computer kann man nicht beleidigen.



Noch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. Dezember 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wenn Du in einer Gruppe bist die versagt,bist Du auch ein Teils des schlechten spielens
> 
> 
> 
> kannst Du machen...aber wundere dich nicht,wenn du auf dem Server bei allen untendurch bist



Eben ... diese Leute merke ich mir auch -- per Ignoliste ...


----------



## Soulii (11. Dezember 2008)

einfach komplett ohne erwartungen mit rnd's losziehen.

aus erfahrung raus sind randoms zu 80% vollkommen inkompetent.

ergo bleiben 2 möglichkeiten:
a) du spielst so gut, dass du den mangelnden skill der restlichen ausgleichen kannst.
b) alle anderen anflamen sich zu bessern, ohne besserung -> leave

dd'ler die unterm tank sind, pennen eh die ganze zeit oder schaukeln sich die eier.

selbst mit autohit/afk , 1-click-caster machst du ja schon mehr


----------



## Hubautz (11. Dezember 2008)

Wer sind eigentlich diese ganzen Randoms?

Wenn man das so liest, sind ja hier im Forum nur Leute, die extrem gut spielen können - was immer das auch heißen mag.

Wie auch immer - bei mir kommt wenn überhaupt der auf ignore, der kommentarlos abhaut, nicht derjenige der evtl. die Spielmechanik (noch) nicht begriffen hat.


----------



## Mäuserich (11. Dezember 2008)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Hmm ich täusche ein DC vor...
> d.h: alt+f4...kurz warten...dann ts verlassen
> das mache ich allerdings nur bei gruppen die zwar nett sind aber nix drauf haben...
> wenn es eine grp ist die dazu noch unfreundlich ist lasse ich ein flame ab, mache angstblase und dann mein ruhstein
> ...



OMG, *nette* Leute lässt du unnötig warten und bei unfreundlichen tust du denen den "Gefallen" sie vor vollendete Tatsachen zu stellen?! Ganz gross!
Mögen dir ewige Wartezeiten durch vorgetäuschte Discos blühen du "netter" Mensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , oder noch besser mögest du in einer gut laufenden Gruppe noch bevor du auf deinen lang ersehnten Drop Bedarf würfeln kannst einen echten Disco haben!




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese krieg ichs..
> Habt ihr net genug Eier einfach zu sagen was Sache ist? Ich mein wtf Router restarts oder disconnects faken oder sonst was und die Gruppe dann noch warten lassen, ja mei sinds Noobs aber auch die muss man deswegen nicht stehen lassen weil man selbst einfach.. grr, einfach leaven und gut ist aber net sone zusammengelogene scheisse he'.



Besser könnte ich es nicht ausdrücken!



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja, garnichts sagen ist ja in dem Sinne auch okay - ich mein dann leavt man halt Wortlos die Gruppe, das halt ich aber auch nicht unbedingt für sonderlich höflich. Aber speziell die Leute im glaube zu lassen wieder zu kommen und somit warten zu lassen find ich halt nichtnur nicht höflich sondern echt frech und irgendwie mies. ;p



/sign



Razyl schrieb:


> Naja brauch dich ja net zu interessieren. Ich ziehe das lieber vor, anstatt ich mich dann irgendwie von denen noch beleidigen lasse oder doof angemacht werde, weil man die grp. leavt.



Doch es hat (auch wenn du mich direkt nicht angesprochen hast) mich zu interessieren weil ich mich gelegentlich mit Leuten wie dir rumschlagen muss. Und beleidigen muss sich keiner lassen, dafür gibt es 1. Ignore und 2. GMs!

---

Sry für teils harte Worte konnte es aber nicht zurück halten...


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Doch es hat (auch wenn du mich direkt nicht angesprochen hast) mich zu interessieren weil ich mich gelegentlich mit Leuten wie dir rumschlagen muss. Und beleidigen muss sich keiner lassen, dafür gibt es 1. Ignore und 2. GMs!


Ignore, nur schade das die schon voll ist...
Gm´s jo genau was sagen die nur? Setz ihn auf Ignore gaaaanz großes Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie gesagt, ich nutze die hübsche alt+f4 taktik, wenn ich 10 mal in Burg Utgarde normal wipe, weil der Heiler a) Feral ist und b) nur 5k mana hat und nichtmal ordentlich heilen kann.... sorry aber dann melde ich mich nicht als Heiler sondern als tank o. DD, und nicht als Heiler nur damit ich in die ini kann


----------



## Hubautz (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, ich nutze die hübsche alt+f4 taktik, wenn ich 10 mal in Burg Utgarde normal wipe, *weil der Heiler a) Feral ist und b) nur 5k mana hat *und nichtmal ordentlich heilen kann.... sorry aber dann melde ich mich nicht als Heiler sondern als tank o. DD, und nicht als Heiler nur damit ich in die ini kann



Und das merkst du erst nach dem 10. Wipe? Hmm


----------



## grimmjow (12. Dezember 2008)

Wie ich aus nem Random Ts gehe?..

Ich ruf meine Freundin in mein Zimmer und schrei ins Mikro: "MAMI, BITTE LASS MICH NOCH 5 MINUTEN SPI"- 'Player left'.

Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich bin direkt und sage jedem ehrlich meine Meinung. Wenn jemand was falsch macht und seine Fehler nicht eingestehen will, dann wird er gekickt bzw. dann bin ich nach 3 wipes auch draußen. :/ Habe schließlich besseres zutun, als in ner Instanz rumzwipen.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, ich nutze die hübsche alt+f4 taktik, wenn ich 10 mal in Burg Utgarde normal wipe, weil der Heiler a) Feral ist und b) nur 5k mana hat und nichtmal ordentlich heilen kann...


Alt + F4 halte ich ebenfalls für mehr als schäbig. Man kann ja wenigstens so mutig sein und der Gruppe mitteilen, dass man nun geht.

btw war ich auch schon als Verstärker geskillter Schami als Heiler in Utgard und Nexus ohne es der Gruppe zu sagen... hat aber auch keiner gemerkt weil's prima geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Dezember 2008)

Kommt drauf an, was das für Leute sind.
Sinds nette Leute, sag ich halt, das es warscheinlich nix wird und verabschiede mich,
Wenns "Neutrale" Leute sind, sag ich in nem etwas weniger netten ton, das das nix wird und geh,
Und wenns "Imba roxxor ich bash den Boss weg/ (Tank(Vorallendingen Krieger/Pala) Ich Tank mit 30% Leder/Schwerer Rüssi, Hauptatribut Beweglichkeit und Stärke und mir nem langsamen Streitkolben. (etc)" setzt ich diese auf die Ignorelist(und verlasse die Gruppe/ kicke den)...


----------

